# Race to Sub-x on 2x2 (2022)



## hyn (Jun 16, 2022)

Welcome to the Race to sub-x on 2x2!
This will be a weekly thing, probably every Monday around 7-8am GMT, but I'll put up a poll for preferred days.
I will put up 12 2x2 scrambles, and to compete, just solve and post times in the format below:
Goal:
Cube:
Ao12:
Times:
If you reach your goal 3 times(doesn't have to be consecutive), you graduate and I will put your name in this post under graduates.
Allowed goals: Sub 30, 25, 20, 17, 15, 14, 13, 12, 11, 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5.5, 5, 4.5, 4.25, 4, 3.75, 3.5, 3.25, 3, 2.75, 2.5, 2.25, 2, 1.75, 1.5, 1.25, 1(although I doubt Zayn would join)
Feel free to increase your goal whenever you like, and I would recommend decreasing only after you graduate.
Please vote for your preferred day to start in the poll.
The first scrambles will be posted next Monday, unless another day proves more popular. Have fun!



Spoiler: Graduates



Sub 7 - @Jack Law, @SpeedCubeLegend17
Sub 5.5 - @cubenerd74
Sub 5 - @DynaXT
Sub 4.25 - @hyn
Sub 4 - @BenChristman1, @Timona, @hyn
Sub 3.75 - @hyn 
Sub 2.4 - @Imsoosm


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 16, 2022)

Maybe race to sub 3.25


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 16, 2022)

Is the goal single or average?


----------



## hyn (Jun 16, 2022)

Average of 12


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 16, 2022)

Ok I’ll go sub 7 average of 12.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 17, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Average of 12


then i will pick sub 2.75

current pb ao12 is 2.80


----------



## Jaym-er (Jun 17, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Welcome to the Race to sub-x on 2x2!
> This will be a weekly thing, probably every Monday around 7-8am GMT, but I'll put up a poll for preferred days.
> I will put up 12 2x2 scrambles, and to compete, just solve and post times in the format below:
> Goal:
> ...


Sounds like fun!
I think I will start with 2.5.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 17, 2022)

I'll also start with 2.5.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 17, 2022)

imsoosm u already have a sub 2 ao12 you know...


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 17, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> imsoosm u already have a sub 2 ao12 you know...


Yeah, but that wasn't consistent.


----------



## AidenCubes (Jun 18, 2022)

Ill do 4.25


----------



## hyn (Jun 19, 2022)

It seems like most people would like the scrambles to be posted on Mondays so I'll post them once I get back from school tomorrow(like 4:35pm AEDT which is 12:35am central time and 5:35am UTC). damn timezones


----------



## hyn (Jun 20, 2022)

Week 1 scrambles:
1. R' U R' U' R U' F' U R2
2. R2 U' F U F' U R2 U' F R2
3. F2 R U R2 F' U' R' U F' R'
4. R' U' R2 F2 R' U R2 F U'
5. R2 F' R' U R F' U2 R F' R'
6. U F R' F' U R2 U F2 R2
7. F2 U F' U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
8. R' F2 R2 U F' U' R U2 F 
9. U R' U R U2 F2 R F' U2
10. R U' R U' F' R2 F2 R' F2
11. U2 F2 U F R' U2 R' F R'
12. R2 U2 F R U2 F2 R F' U' F'


----------



## Timona (Jun 20, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Week 1 scrambles:
> 1. R' U R' U' R U' F' U R2
> 2. R2 U' F U F' U R2 U' F R2
> 3. F2 R U R2 F' U' R' U F' R'
> ...


Bro timezones are so weird, you're back from school and I'm just waking up lol

Goal: Sub-4.5
Cube: Qiyi Qidi S2
Ao12: 4.466

Time List:
1. (5.855) R' U R' U' R U' F' U R2 @2022-06-20 08:15:43 
2. (2.233) R2 U' F U F' U R2 U' F R2 @2022-06-20 08:16:00 
3. 3.362 F2 R U R2 F' U' R' U F' R' @2022-06-20 08:16:11 
4. 5.421 R' U' R2 F2 R' U R2 F U' @2022-06-20 08:16:27 
5. 5.386 R2 F' R' U R F' U2 R F' R' @2022-06-20 08:16:48 
6. 3.615 U F R' F' U R2 U F2 R2 @2022-06-20 08:17:03 
7. 3.736 F2 U F' U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 U' @2022-06-20 08:17:23 
8. 4.178 R' F2 R2 U F' U' R U2 F @2022-06-20 08:17:50 
9. 4.393 U R' U R U2 F2 R F' U2 @2022-06-20 08:18:07 
10. 4.274 R U' R U' F' R2 F2 R' F2 @2022-06-20 08:18:24 
11. 5.748 U2 F2 U F R' U2 R' F R' @2022-06-20 08:18:47 
12. 4.551 R2 U2 F R U2 F2 R F' U' F' @2022-06-20 08:19:09


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 20, 2022)

3.58

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-20
avg of 12: 3.58

Time List:
1. 2.84 R' U R' U' R U' F' U R2 
2. 2.83 R2 U' F U F' U R2 U' F R2 
3. 2.43 F2 R U R2 F' U' R' U F' R' 
4. 3.96 R' U' R2 F2 R' U R2 F U' 
5. 3.70 R2 F' R' U R F' U2 R F' R' 
6. 4.74 U F R' F' U R2 U F2 R2 
7. 4.30 F2 U F' U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 U' 
8. (5.23) R' F2 R2 U F' U' R U2 F 
9. 3.56 U R' U R U2 F2 R F' U2 
10. 2.77 R U' R U' F' R2 F2 R' F2 
11. 4.68 U2 F2 U F R' U2 R' F R' 
12. (2.11) R2 U2 F R U2 F2 R F' U' F'


----------



## hyn (Jun 20, 2022)

Goal: Sub 4.5
Cube: MGC

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-20
avg of 12: 4.74

Time List:
1. 4.62 R' U R' U' R U' F' U R2
2. 3.71 R2 U' F U F' U R2 U' F R2
3. 4.35 F2 R U R2 F' U' R' U F' R'
4. (9.90) R' U' R2 F2 R' U R2 F U'
5. 7.13 R2 F' R' U R F' U2 R F' R'
6. 4.40 U F R' F' U R2 U F2 R2
7. 4.29 F2 U F' U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
8. 4.49 R' F2 R2 U F' U' R U2 F
9. 4.14 U R' U R U2 F2 R F' U2
10. (2.71) R U' R U' F' R2 F2 R' F2
11. 5.72 U2 F2 U F R' U2 R' F R'
12. 4.58 R2 U2 F R U2 F2 R F' U' F'
school finished more than 2 hours ago


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 20, 2022)

Goal: Sub-2.5
Cube: Gan 249m

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-20
avg of 12: 2.477

Time List:
1. 2.875 R' U R' U' R U' F' U R2
2. 1.704 R2 U' F U F' U R2 U' F R2
3. 2.105 F2 R U R2 F' U' R' U F' R'
4. 2.747 R' U' R2 F2 R' U R2 F U'
5. (3.526) R2 F' R' U R F' U2 R F' R'
6. 2.763 U F R' F' U R2 U F2 R2
7. 2.410 F2 U F' U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
8. 2.733 R' F2 R2 U F' U' R U2 F
9. 2.201 U R' U R U2 F2 R F' U2
10. 3.024 R U' R U' F' R2 F2 R' F2
11. (0.628) U2 F2 U F R' U2 R' F R' (am I the only person who got an LL skip on this one...)
12. 2.209 R2 U2 F R U2 F2 R F' U' F'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 20, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> (am I the only person who got an LL skip on this one...)


Yes.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 20, 2022)

i change my goal to sub 3.25


----------



## hyn (Jun 20, 2022)

oh, i didnt think of doing that layer. i got a ll skip on scramble 10 tho


----------



## Timona (Jun 20, 2022)

Where are you guys seeing LL skips??


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 20, 2022)

Timona said:


> Where are you guys seeing LL skips??


I'll pm you cuz other people are still going to do the scrambles


----------



## bulkocuber (Jun 20, 2022)

DON'T SAY A WORD ABOUT THIS, DON'T COMMENT, JUST SHUT UP

Goal: sub-3.75
Cube: MGC2 Elite
Times:
1. 5.35
2. (3.84)
3. 4.00
4. 8.39
5. 5.33
6. 4.73
7. 5.88
8. 4.84
9. (8.64)
10. 5.48
11. 5.56
12. 3.86
ao12: 5.34 (cries in the inside)

HOW IN THE WORLD IS EVERY SINGLE TIME SLOWER THAN MY GOAL
MY 3X3 PB SINGLE IS ALMOST FASTER THAN THIS AO12

I swear I have a sub-4 ao100


----------



## Jaym-er (Jun 20, 2022)

My nerves really failed this one.

2.53 = 2.12, 1.77, (1.61), 2.62, 2.19, 2.46, 3.82, 2.79, (6.11), 2.78, 2.38, 2.34

Also I realised at the end I had missed 2 scrambles so I went through them until I saw ones I didn't recognise - not sure if they were the missed scrambles though 

Might write the scrambles in a list next time so I can cross them off.



Spoiler: One of my solutions



Thought scramble 2 was neat:

Scr: R2 U' F U F' U R2 U' F R2

U R U R' F R F' R U R2 // Cancelled TCLL+


----------



## AidenCubes (Jun 20, 2022)

Goal: 4.25
Ao12: 4.48
Cube: Gan 251 M Leap

Time List:
1. (2.75)
2. (5.25)
3. 4.60
4. 5.00
5. 4.65
6. 4.16
7. 4.65
8. 4.43
9. 5.04
10. 4.84
11. 3.70
12. 3.68

What the heck

Im keeping my goal with 4.25


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 21, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Week 1 scrambles:
> 1. R' U R' U' R U' F' U R2
> 2. R2 U' F U F' U R2 U' F R2
> 3. F2 R U R2 F' U' R' U F' R'
> ...



Average 6.17


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 21, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Week 1 scrambles:
> 1. R' U R' U' R U' F' U R2
> 2. R2 U' F U F' U R2 U' F R2
> 3. F2 R U R2 F' U' R' U F' R'
> ...


Goal: Sub-4 Idk
1: 3.53
2: 4.96
3: 3.95
4: 3.57
5: 5.17
6: 6.04
7: 4.70
8: 3.70
9: 4.32
10: 3.94
11: 5.64
12: 6.23

Ao12: 4.60 = bad.


----------



## hyn (Jun 21, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> View attachment 19712
> Average 6.17


What's ur goal?


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 21, 2022)

hydynn said:


> What's ur goal?


My goal was sub 7, I’ll move to sub 6


----------



## Jack Law (Jun 21, 2022)

1. 5.63
2. 4.65
3. 7.58
4. 7.13
5. 6.89
6. 5.62
7. 6.50
8. 7.56
9. 3.39
10. 8.66
11. 5.43
12. 7.76

ao12= 6.48 and my goal was sub 8 so next week my goal will be sub 7


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 22, 2022)

WHACKITROX said:


> 1. 5.63
> 2. 4.65
> 3. 7.58
> 4. 7.13
> ...


Good luck for sub-7.

Solid times!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 23, 2022)

Goal: Sub-4
Cube: Valk 2 M

1. (2.93)
2. 3.66
3. 3.46
4. 4.70
5. (5.18)
6. 2.98
7. 3.44
8. 4.82
9. 3.88
10. 4.28
11. 5.00
12. 3.76
Average: 3.65 (1/3)

Not too bad for no warmup.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 27, 2022)

@hydynn can you please post the scrambles?


----------



## hyn (Jun 27, 2022)

Results for Week 1:
@Timona 1/3
@Imsoosm 1/3
@Travelingyoyokid 1/3
@WHACKITROX 1/3
@BenChristman1 1/3
@NigelTheCuber 0/3
@hydynn 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@Jaym-er 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3


----------



## hyn (Jun 27, 2022)

Scrambles for week 2:
1. U2 R2 F U' F2 U R F R 
2. R' U R2 F R' F U2 F' U2
3. F' R2 U' F' R U2 R' U2 R 
4. R' U' F R U' F R F2 U2
5. R2 U F' U' R U R' U' R'
6. R' F U2 R2 F2 R' U R' U2 F 
7. F2 R2 U' R' U' R2 F U' F'
8. F U R' U' R U' R2 U' R'
9. F2 R2 F' U R2 U' F U F 
10. U R2 U' F' U' F2 R2 U' F2
11. F2 R F U' R F' U R' U F'
12. F2 R F' U2 F R2 U' R F2


----------



## hyn (Jun 27, 2022)

Goal: Sub-4.25
Cube: MGC
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-27
avg of 12: 3.97 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 4.11 U2 R2 F U' F2 U R F R
2. 4.74 R' U R2 F R' F U2 F' U2
3. 3.64 F' R2 U' F' R U2 R' U2 R
4. 3.16 R' U' F R U' F R F2 U2
5. 3.45 R2 U F' U' R U R' U' R'
6. 3.56 R' F U2 R2 F2 R' U R' U2 F
7. (2.32[ll skip]) F2 R2 U' R' U' R2 F U' F'
8. 5.03 F U R' U' R U' R2 U' R'
9. (6.60) F2 R2 F' U R2 U' F U F
10. 4.04 U R2 U' F' U' F2 R2 U' F2
11. 3.99 F2 R F U' R F' U R' U F'
12. 4.00 F2 R F' U2 F R2 U' R F2


----------



## Timona (Jun 27, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Scrambles for week 2:
> 1. U2 R2 F U' F2 U R F R
> 2. R' U R2 F R' F U2 F' U2
> 3. F' R2 U' F' R U2 R' U2 R
> ...


Goal: 4.25 
Cube: Qidi S2
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-27 (solving from 2022-06-27 08:54:26 to 2022-06-27 09:04:50)
avg of 12: 4.333 (still 1/3)

Time List:
1. 4.419 U2 R2 F U' F2 U R F R @2022-06-27 08:54:26 
2. 5.031 R' U R2 F R' F U2 F' U2 @2022-06-27 08:54:45 
3. 3.835 F' R2 U' F' R U2 R' U2 R @2022-06-27 08:54:59 
4. 3.688 R' U' F R U' F R F2 U2 @2022-06-27 08:55:30 
5. 4.158 R2 U F' U' R U R' U' R' @2022-06-27 08:56:04 
6. 3.493 R' F U2 R2 F2 R' U R' U2 F @2022-06-27 08:56:18 
7. (1.966) F2 R2 U' R' U' R2 F U' F' @2022-06-27 08:56:58 
8. 5.322 F U R' U' R U' R2 U' R' @2022-06-27 08:58:14 
9. (5.462) F2 R2 F' U R2 U' F U F @2022-06-27 08:59:57 
10. 5.082 U R2 U' F' U' F2 R2 U' F2 @2022-06-27 09:00:20 
11. 3.680 F2 R F U' R F' U R' U F' @2022-06-27 09:00:40 
12. 4.624 F2 R F' U2 F R2 U' R F2 @2022-06-27 09:04:50


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 27, 2022)

I'm going to wait a few days until my left hand fully heals, then I'll do my solves. It's already healing a bit, but it still hurts a little. (Sucks not cubing)


----------



## Jaym-er (Jun 27, 2022)

1. U2 R2 F U' F2 U R F R - 2.46
2. R' U R2 F R' F U2 F' U2 - 2.26
3. F' R2 U' F' R U2 R' U2 R - 4.57
4. R' U' F R U' F R F2 U2 - DNF
5. R2 U F' U' R U R' U' R' - 2.32
6. R' F U2 R2 F2 R' U R' U2 F - 5.12
7. F2 R2 U' R' U' R2 F U' F' - DNF
8. F U R' U' R U' R2 U' R' - 2.60
9. F2 R2 F' U R2 U' F U F - 2.50
10. U R2 U' F' U' F2 R2 U' F2 - 6.68
11. F2 R F U' R F' U R' U F' - 2.92
12. F2 R F' U2 F R2 U' R F2 - 2.41

DNF Average. Wasn't really up to it today (freezing hands brrr).


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 27, 2022)

Great news! After taking a shower, my left hand is almost completely healed. (like 85%) It doesn't hurt anymore when I put my fingers together. So I can finally cube after two long days.
Goal: sub-2.4
Cube: Gan 249
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-27
avg of 12: 2.507

Time List:
1. (1.752) U2 R2 F U' F2 U R F R 
2. 2.833 R' U R2 F R' F U2 F' U2 
3. 2.656 F' R2 U' F' R U2 R' U2 R 
4. 2.512 R' U' F R U' F R F2 U2 
5. 1.847 R2 U F' U' R U R' U' R' 
6. 2.368 R' F U2 R2 F2 R' U R' U2 F 
7. (DNF(2.335)) F2 R2 U' R' U' R2 F U' F' 
8. 2.990 F U R' U' R U' R2 U' R' 
9. 2.402 F2 R2 F' U R2 U' F U F 
10. 3.300 U R2 U' F' U' F2 R2 U' F2 
11. 1.814 F2 R F U' R F' U R' U F' 
12. 2.346 F2 R F' U2 F R2 U' R F2

Decent, but still 1/3. (pretty good for a not yet healed hand ig)


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 27, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Scrambles for week 2:
> 1. U2 R2 F U' F2 U R F R
> 2. R' U R2 F R' F U2 F' U2
> 3. F' R2 U' F' R U2 R' U2 R
> ...



Average 6.94 goal was sub 6


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 27, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Scrambles for week 2:
> 1. U2 R2 F U' F2 U R F R
> 2. R' U R2 F R' F U2 F' U2
> 3. F' R2 U' F' R U2 R' U2 R
> ...



Goal: Sub 5.5
Cube: QiYi MS

4.61
DNF (didn't start timer rip)
5.42
4.55
DNF (another timer fail)

And this is where I give up. Couldn't even finish the average.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 27, 2022)

Times:
3.7
2.69
3.19
4.48
3.46
4.6
2.8
3.32
6.03
4.71
4.72
1.92= 3.77 Ao12. Probably should have set a farther goal but my goal was 4.25. Cube used: Valk 2 LM


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 27, 2022)

Goal: Sub-4
Cube: Valk 2 M

1. 3.24
2. 3.30
3. (2.85)
4. 4.74
5. 4.40
6. 3.87
7. 3.96
8. (5.89)
9. 3.51
10. 3.44
11. 3.80
12. 3.80
Average: 3.81 (2/3)


----------



## hyn (Jul 4, 2022)

Results for week 2:
@BenChristman1 2/3
@Timona 1/3
@hydynn 1/3
@Imsoosm 1/3
@Travelingyoyokid 1/3
@WHACKITROX 1/3
@Luke Solves Cubes 1/3
@NigelTheCuber 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@Jaym-er 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3


----------



## hyn (Jul 4, 2022)

Scrambles for week 3:
1. R U F2 R2 F' U R' U' F U'
2. U F U' F2 R U2 F' U2 R'
3. F2 U F U2 R' F' U F' R'
4. F' R F R2 U' R U' R2 F'
5. R2 U' F' R F' U' F' U2 R F
6. F2 R' F2 U F R U' R' U'
7. R' F' U R2 U2 F' R' U2 F'
8. U2 R2 U' R2 U F' R F U' F2
9. F' U F' U F2 R F2 U' F'
10. R2 U2 F U2 R' F2 R' U R2
11. U' F' R F2 U' F2 R2 U R'
12. R F2 U2 F' U' F R2 F R2


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 4, 2022)

Great. Just when I raise my goal back to sub-2.5 I get a sub-2.4 average. 
Cube: Gan 249
Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-04
avg of 12: 2.306 (2/3)

Time List:
1. 2.041 R U F2 R2 F' U R' U' F U'
2. 1.548 U F U' F2 R U2 F' U2 R'
3. 2.515 F2 U F U2 R' F' U F' R'
4. 2.628 F' R F R2 U' R U' R2 F'
5. 2.443 R2 U' F' R F' U' F' U2 R F
6. 1.831 F2 R' F2 U F R U' R' U'
7. (2.766) R' F' U R2 U2 F' R' U2 F'
8. 2.558 U2 R2 U' R2 U F' R F U' F2
9. (1.524) F' U F' U F2 R F2 U' F'
10. 2.122 R2 U2 F U2 R' F2 R' U R2
11. 2.717 U' F' R F2 U' F2 R2 U R'
12. 2.655 R F2 U2 F' U' F R2 F R2

Also, if we graduated can we still do the solves?


----------



## hyn (Jul 4, 2022)

Goal: Sub 4.25
Cube: MGC
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-04
avg of 12: 3.97 (2/3)

Time List:
1. 3.45 R U F2 R2 F' U R' U' F U' 
2. 4.74 U F U' F2 R U2 F' U2 R' 
3. 3.95 F2 U F U2 R' F' U F' R' 
4. 4.55 F' R F R2 U' R U' R2 F' 
5. (9.31) R2 U' F' R F' U' F' U2 R F 
6. 3.73 F2 R' F2 U F R U' R' U' 
7. 4.38 R' F' U R2 U2 F' R' U2 F' 
8. 4.66 U2 R2 U' R2 U F' R F U' F2 
9. (2.08) F' U F' U F2 R F2 U' F' 
10. 3.95 R2 U2 F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 
11. 4.05 U' F' R F2 U' F2 R2 U R' 
12. 2.28 R F2 U2 F' U' F R2 F R2



Imsoosm said:


> Also, if we graduated can we still do the solves?


Ye ofc


----------



## Timona (Jul 4, 2022)

Goal: Sub-4.25
Cube: Qiyi Qidi S2
avg of 12: 4.430 (twice again, still 1/3)

Time List:
1. 3.835 R U F2 R2 F' U R' U' F U' 
2. 5.733 U F U' F2 R U2 F' U2 R' 
3. 3.852 F2 U F U2 R' F' U F' R' 
4. (DNF(2.702)) F' R F R2 U' R U' R2 F' 
5. 4.020 R2 U' F' R F' U' F' U2 R F 
6. 4.651 F2 R' F2 U F R U' R' U' 
7. 3.925 R' F' U R2 U2 F' R' U2 F' 
8. 4.939 U2 R2 U' R2 U F' R F U' F2 
9. (2.637) F' U F' U F2 R F2 U' F' 
10. 5.031 R2 U2 F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 
11. 5.102[didnt stop timer RIP] U' F' R F2 U' F2 R2 U R' 
12. 3.215 R F2 U2 F' U' F R2 F R2


----------



## hyn (Jul 11, 2022)

Results for week 3:
@BenChristman1 2/3
@hyn 2/3
@Imsoosm 2/3
@Timona 1/3
@U3cubing 1/3
@WHACKITROX 1/3
@Luke Solves Cubes 1/3
@NigelTheCuber 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@Jaym-er 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3


----------



## hyn (Jul 11, 2022)

Scrambles for week 4:
1. U2 F U R' U2 F U F U2 R'
2. R' U F2 R U' R' U2 F' U2
3. U F U2 R2 U' F' U R2 U 
4. F U2 R U' R' U F' U2 F2
5. F R' F' U' F2 R U2 R U' F'
6. U2 F2 R' U R2 F2 U2 R' F2
7. R' F' R2 F' R2 U' R U R'
8. U2 R' F R2 U2 F2 R' U F'
9. U F2 R F' U R' F R2 U'
10. F' R' U' R U2 R U R' F'
11. U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U'
12. U R U2 R' F U F2 U' F2


----------



## hyn (Jul 11, 2022)

Goal: Sub-4.25
Cube: MGC
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-11
avg of 12: 3.57 (3/3)

Time List:
1. 3.83 U2 F U R' U2 F U F U2 R' 
2. 3.90 R' U F2 R U' R' U2 F' U2 
3. 3.29 U F U2 R2 U' F' U R2 U 
4. (2.43) F U2 R U' R' U F' U2 F2 
5. 3.87 F R' F' U' F2 R U2 R U' F' 
6. 3.28 U2 F2 R' U R2 F2 U2 R' F2 
7. 2.55 R' F' R2 F' R2 U' R U R' 
8. 4.03 U2 R' F R2 U2 F2 R' U F' 
9. (8.31) U F2 R F' U R' F R2 U' 
10. 4.31 F' R' U' R U2 R U R' F' 
11. 3.65 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
12. 2.94 U R U2 R' F U F2 U' F2

very nice, only two counting 4s


----------



## Timona (Jul 11, 2022)

Absolutely horrendous. I really gotta practice 2x2.

Goal: Sub-4.25
Cube: Qidi S2
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-11
avg of 12: 4.462 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 5.202 U2 F U R' U2 F U F U2 R' 
2. 4.639 R' U F2 R U' R' U2 F' U2 
3. 4.181 U F U2 R2 U' F' U R2 U 
4. 4.365 F U2 R U' R' U F' U2 F2 
5. 3.973 F R' F' U' F2 R U2 R U' F' 
6. 3.790 U2 F2 R' U R2 F2 U2 R' F2 
7. (3.787) R' F' R2 F' R2 U' R U R' 
8. 4.821 U2 R' F R2 U2 F2 R' U F' 
9. 4.485 U F2 R F' U R' F R2 U' 
10. 4.959 F' R' U' R U2 R U R' F' 
11. 4.207 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
12. (DNF(6.232)) U R U2 R' F U F2 U' F2


----------



## Jaym-er (Jul 11, 2022)

Those were some really nice scrambles.

Ao12: 2.31

1. U2 F U R' U2 F U F U2 R' - 1.93
2. R' U F2 R U' R' U2 F' U2 - 1.89
3. U F U2 R2 U' F' U R2 U - 1.77
4. F U2 R U' R' U F' U2 F2 - 1.31
5. F R' F' U' F2 R U2 R U' F' - 2.20
6. U2 F2 R' U R2 F2 U2 R' F2 - 1.91
7. R' F' R2 F' R2 U' R U R' - 3.27
8. U2 R' F R2 U2 F2 R' U F' - 2.71
9. U F2 R F' U R' F R2 U' - 1.88 + 2 = 3.88
10. F' R' U' R U2 R U R' F' - 3.26
11. U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' - 1.93
12. U R U2 R' F U F2 U' F2 - 2.25

Mucked up quite a few solves, but I had fun haha


----------



## hyn (Jul 18, 2022)

Results for week 4:
@hyn 3/3
@BenChristman1 2/3
@Imsoosm 2/3
@Timona 1/3
@U3cubing 1/3
@WHACKITROX 1/3
@Luke Solves Cubes 1/3
@Jaym-er 1/3
@NigelTheCuber 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3


----------



## hyn (Jul 18, 2022)

Scrambles for week 5:
1. R2 U' R2 F R U2 R U R 
2. F2 R' U R' F' R U R' U 
3. F2 R' U2 F R F' U2 R F 
4. F2 R2 F' R F2 R' U2 R U2
5. R2 F U R F2 U2 F' R U'
6. U2 F2 R F' R' F2 R' F2 U 
7. R2 F R2 F' U R2 F R' F'
8. R U F' R F U' F U' F'
9. R2 F U' F2 R F U F2 R' F'
10. F' U' R' U R U' R' F R'
11. U F' U2 F' U2 F' U' F2 R 
12. R' F' R F2 R U2 R2 F U2


----------



## hyn (Jul 18, 2022)

Goal: Sub-4
Cube: MGC
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-18
avg of 12: 4.47 (0/3)

Time List:
1. 5.81 R2 U' R2 F R U2 R U R 
2. (2.93) F2 R' U R' F' R U R' U 
3. (6.93) F2 R' U2 F R F' U2 R F 
4. 5.03 F2 R2 F' R F2 R' U2 R U2 
5. 4.91 R2 F U R F2 U2 F' R U' 
6. 4.91 U2 F2 R F' R' F2 R' F2 U 
7. 3.74 R2 F R2 F' U R2 F R' F' 
8. 4.93 R U F' R F U' F U' F' 
9. 3.75 R2 F U' F2 R F U F2 R' F' 
10. 3.53 F' U' R' U R U' R' F R' 
11. 4.14 U F' U2 F' U2 F' U' F2 R 
12. 3.91 R' F' R F2 R U2 R2 F U2
lol wut


----------



## Timona (Jul 18, 2022)

Decent avg for once

Goal: Sub-4.25
Cube: Qidi S2
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-18
avg of 12: 4.119 (2/3)

Time List:
1. 3.748 R2 U' R2 F R U2 R U R
2. 5.307 F2 R' U R' F' R U R' U
3. 3.432 F2 R' U2 F R F' U2 R F
4. 3.696 F2 R2 F' R F2 R' U2 R U2
5. 4.806 R2 F U R F2 U2 F' R U'
6. 3.902 U2 F2 R F' R' F2 R' F2 U
7. (3.154) R2 F R2 F' U R2 F R' F'
8. 4.256 R U F' R F U' F U' F'
9. 3.857 R2 F U' F2 R F U F2 R' F'
10. (6.020) F' U' R' U R U' R' F R'
11. 4.190 U F' U2 F' U2 F' U' F2 R
12. 3.995 R' F' R F2 R U2 R2 F U2


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 18, 2022)

Goal: Sub 5
Cube: QiYi MS

5.86
4.45
5.39
(7.15)
4.90
7.07+
4.95
(3.65)
4.36
4.80
4.19
5.04

5.10 average, without the +2 it would've been 4.90 rip


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 19, 2022)

Goal: sub-2.4 (welp)
Cube: Gan 249
Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-19
avg of 12: 2.441 (2/3)

Time List:
1. 2.010 R2 U' R2 F R U2 R U R 
2. 2.886 F2 R' U R' F' R U R' U 
3. 2.243 F2 R' U2 F R F' U2 R F 
4. 2.211 F2 R2 F' R F2 R' U2 R U2 
5. 2.634 R2 F U R F2 U2 F' R U' 
6. (1.425) U2 F2 R F' R' F2 R' F2 U 
7. 2.881 R2 F R2 F' U R2 F R' F' 
8. 2.691 R U F' R F U' F U' F' 
9. 2.867 R2 F U' F2 R F U F2 R' F' 
10. (2.934) F' U' R' U R U' R' F R' 
11. 1.460 U F' U2 F' U2 F' U' F2 R 
12. 2.528 R' F' R F2 R U2 R2 F U2

I'll get there...
The two sub-2s were cool, both EG-1


----------



## Jaym-er (Jul 23, 2022)

Rip consistency

Ao12: 2.81

1. R2 U' R2 F R U2 R U R - 3.78
2. F2 R' U R' F' R U R' U - 2.39
3. F2 R' U2 F R F' U2 R F - 2.87
4. F2 R2 F' R F2 R' U2 R U2 - 2.02
5. R2 F U R F2 U2 F' R U' - 2.88
6. U2 F2 R F' R' F2 R' F2 U - 1.93
7. R2 F R2 F' U R2 F R' F' - 2.57
8. R U F' R F U' F U' F' - 3.42
9. R2 F U' F2 R F U F2 R' F' - 2.12
10. F' U' R' U R U' R' F R' - 4.11
11. U F' U2 F' U2 F' U' F2 R - 1.54
12. R' F' R F2 R U2 R2 F U2 - 5.75


----------



## hyn (Jul 26, 2022)

Sorry, I just had school stuff these past few days
Results for week 5:
@BenChristman1 2/3
@Imsoosm 2/3
@Timona 2/3
@U3cubing 1/3
@WHACKITROX 1/3
@Luke Solves Cubes 1/3
@Jaym-er 1/3
@NigelTheCuber 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3
@hyn 0/3


----------



## hyn (Jul 26, 2022)

Scrambles for week 6:
1. F R F2 U2 F' R2 F' R' U2 R'
2. F R2 F R2 F U2 F U R'
3. U' F2 U R' U' R2 U' F2 R'
4. U' R U2 F U' R F' U F'
5. U2 R' U F' U2 F U2 R2 U2
6. R U F' R2 U R2 U' F' R2
7. U' F2 R' U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'
8. U2 F U2 R F' R' F2 R U'
9. R U R' F U R2 F2 R' U'
10. R' F U R2 U R U' R U'
11. R U2 R' U F2 R2 F' R U 
12. U R' U2 R' F' R2 U R' F2 R'


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 26, 2022)

Goal: Sub-2.4
Cube: Gan 249

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-26
avg of 12: 2.171 (WOAJJJJ) (3/3)

Time List:
1. 2.299 F R F2 U2 F' R2 F' R' U2 R'
2. 2.612 F R2 F R2 F U2 F U R'
3. 2.093 U' F2 U R' U' R2 U' F2 R'
4. (2.726) U' R U2 F U' R F' U F'
5. 1.970 U2 R' U F' U2 F U2 R2 U2
6. 1.993 R U F' R2 U R2 U' F' R2
7. 2.522 U' F2 R' U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'
8. 2.513 U2 F U2 R F' R' F2 R U'
9. (1.526) R U R' F U R2 F2 R' U'
10. 2.234 R' F U R2 U R U' R U'
11. 1.529 R U2 R' U F2 R2 F' R U
12. 1.949 U R' U2 R' F' R2 U R' F2 R'

Also an amazing ao5 at the end: 
avg of 5: 1.904

8. 2.513 U2 F U2 R F' R' F2 R U'
9. (1.526) R U R' F U R2 F2 R' U'
10. 2.234 R' F U R2 U R U' R U'
11. 1.529 R U2 R' U F2 R2 F' R U
12. 1.949 U R' U2 R' F' R2 U R' F2 R'

Hooray, I'm now graduated! I'll continue doing solves here and slowly lower my goals. Sub-2.4 consistently soon!
(5/12 sub-2)


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 26, 2022)

hyn said:


> Scrambles for week 6:
> 1. F R F2 U2 F' R2 F' R' U2 R'
> 2. F R2 F R2 F U2 F U R'
> 3. U' F2 U R' U' R2 U' F2 R'
> ...



Cube: QiYi MS
Goal: Sub 5

4.24
4.21
5.11
4.96
4.83
5.33
4.19
3.73
3.28
4.91
(2.72)
(6.51)

Ao12 = 4.47

Really consistent ngl, at least in the first half.


----------



## hyn (Jul 27, 2022)

Goal: Sub-4
Cube: MGC
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-27
avg of 12: 3.83 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 3.16 F R F2 U2 F' R2 F' R' U2 R' 
2. 4.62 F R2 F R2 F U2 F U R' 
3. 3.76 U' F2 U R' U' R2 U' F2 R' 
4. 3.82 U' R U2 F U' R F' U F' 
5. 4.25 U2 R' U F' U2 F U2 R2 U2 
6. 3.19 R U F' R2 U R2 U' F' R2 
7. 4.73 U' F2 R' U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
8. (4.96) U2 F U2 R F' R' F2 R U' 
9. (2.94) R U R' F U R2 F2 R' U' 
10. 3.37 R' F U R2 U R U' R U' 
11. 3.25 R U2 R' U F2 R2 F' R U 
12. 4.14 U R' U2 R' F' R2 U R' F2 R'


----------



## Timona (Jul 27, 2022)

Goal: Sub-4
Cube: Qidi S2 

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-27
avg of 12: 4.41(2/3)

Time List:
1. 4.13 F R F2 U2 F' R2 F' R' U2 R' 
2. 4.62 F R2 F R2 F U2 F U R' 
3. 3.65 U' F2 U R' U' R2 U' F2 R' 
4. 4.06 U' R U2 F U' R F' U F' 
5. 4.42 U2 R' U F' U2 F U2 R2 U2 
6. 4.74 R U F' R2 U R2 U' F' R2 
7. 5.10 U' F2 R' U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
8. (5.38) U2 F U2 R F' R' F2 R U' 
9. 3.44 R U R' F U R2 F2 R' U' 
10. 5.11 R' F U R2 U R U' R U' 
11. (2.88) R U2 R' U F2 R2 F' R U 
12. 4.87 U R' U2 R' F' R2 U R' F2 R'


----------



## hyn (Aug 1, 2022)

Results for week 6:
@Imsoosm 3/3
@BenChristman1 2/3
@Timona 2/3
@U3cubing 1/3
@WHACKITROX 1/3
@Luke Solves Cubes 1/3
@Jaym-er 1/3
@DynaXT 1/3
@hyn 1/3
@NigelTheCuber 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3


----------



## hyn (Aug 1, 2022)

Scrambles for week 7:
1. U' R F' R2 U2 F' R U2 F'
2. R' U' F2 U' R2 U R F2 U'
3. F2 R2 F' R F U' R U F'
4. U2 R U F' U2 R U' R2 U 
5. U2 R' U2 R F2 R' U R2 F2
6. R U F' R U R' F R F'
7. R F U R' F' U R2 F' U'
8. U F2 U' R2 F R F2 R U2
9. F' U R2 U' R2 U F' U F2 U2
10. R2 F U' F' R U' R2 F R2
11. U' R' U2 F R' U2 R' F' U'
12. U' R U F' U2 R F2 R' F'


----------



## Timona (Aug 1, 2022)

A bit mad innit

Goal: Sub-4
Cube: Qidi S2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-01
avg of 12: 3.713(3/3?)

Time List:
1. 3.667 U' R F' R2 U2 F' R U2 F'
2. 2.892 R' U' F2 U' R2 U R F2 U'
3. (2.007) F2 R2 F' R F U' R U F'
4. 3.766 U2 R U F' U2 R U' R2 U
5. 4.020 U2 R' U2 R F2 R' U R2 F2
6. 4.423 R U F' R U R' F R F'
7. 5.067 R F U R' F' U R2 F' U'
8. 2.269 U F2 U' R2 F R F2 R U2
9. 4.164 F' U R2 U' R2 U F' U F2 U2
10. 4.783 R2 F U' F' R U' R2 F R2
11. (5.763) U' R' U2 F R' U2 R' F' U'
12. 2.075 U' R U F' U2 R F2 R' F'


----------



## hyn (Aug 1, 2022)

Goal: Sub 4
Cube: MGC
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-01
avg of 12: 4.13 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 3.91 U' R F' R2 U2 F' R U2 F' 
2. 3.63 R' U' F2 U' R2 U R F2 U' 
3. (2.76) F2 R2 F' R F U' R U F' 
4. (7.22) U2 R U F' U2 R U' R2 U 
5. 4.46 U2 R' U2 R F2 R' U R2 F2 
6. 4.16 R U F' R U R' F R F' 
7. 4.23 R F U R' F' U R2 F' U' 
8. 4.53 U F2 U' R2 F R F2 R U2 
9. 4.01 F' U R2 U' R2 U F' U F2 U2 
10. 4.75 R2 F U' F' R U' R2 F R2 
11. 3.52 U' R' U2 F R' U2 R' F' U' 
12. 4.09 U' R U F' U2 R F2 R' F'


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 1, 2022)

hyn said:


> Scrambles for week 7:
> 1. U' R F' R2 U2 F' R U2 F'
> 2. R' U' F2 U' R2 U R F2 U'
> 3. F2 R2 F' R F U' R U F'
> ...



Goal: Sub 7 (starting to use CLL, recog is still improving, hence the lower goal)
Cube: QiYi MS

8.18
3.36
(3.01)
5.64
8.28
4.48
9.11
(10.05)
7.32
5.70
5.18
5.81

Ao12 = 6.30 (2/3)

My inconsistency is hilarious. Getting a 6 average without a 6.


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 1, 2022)

Insane average!!
Goal: sub-2.3
Cube: Gan 249
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-01
avg of 12: 2.140

Time List:
1. 1.591 U' R F' R2 U2 F' R U2 F'
2. 1.777 R' U' F2 U' R2 U R F2 U'
3. (0.940) F2 R2 F' R F U' R U F'
4. 2.208 U2 R U F' U2 R U' R2 U
5. 2.150 U2 R' U2 R F2 R' U R2 F2
6. 1.403 R U F' R U R' F R F'
7. (2.838) R F U R' F' U R2 F' U'
8. 2.726 U F2 U' R2 F R F2 R U2
9. 2.509 F' U R2 U' R2 U F' U F2 U2
10. 2.791 R2 F U' F' R U' R2 F R2
11. 2.313 U' R' U2 F R' U2 R' F' U'
12. 1.930 U' R U F' U2 R F2 R' F'

Thought solve 2, 3 and 6 were pretty cool


Spoiler: Solve 2



x' y // inspection
R2' F R2 U R' // layer
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U2 // CLL





Spoiler: Solve 3



x z' // inspection
R U' R' F R' F' R // pseudo CLL
U2 R2 // adjust R layer





Spoiler: Solve 6



x' // inspection
F' R2' U' R // layer
R U R' U' R' F R F' // CLL


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 1, 2022)

Goal: Sub-4
Cube: Valk 2 M

1. 3.72
2. (6.37)
3. (2.83)
4. 3.45
5. 4.12
6. 3.89
7. 3.65
8. 4.57
9. 3.71
10. 3.67
11. 3.61
12. 4.60
Average: 3.91 (3/3)


----------



## hyn (Aug 8, 2022)

Results for week 7:
@BenChristman1 3/3
@Timona 3/3
@DynaXT 2/3
@U3cubing 1/3
@Jack Law 1/3
@Luke Solves Cubes 1/3
@Jaym-er 1/3
@hyn 1/3
@Imsoosm 1/3
@NigelTheCuber 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3


----------



## hyn (Aug 8, 2022)

Scrambles for week 8:
1. U' F2 U R2 F' R' U2 F2 U'
2. R' U' F2 U' R' F2 U R U F2
3. F' U F R' U F U F U'
4. F R F2 U2 R2 F' R U' R'
5. F R F' U2 F U2 R F' U'
6. U' F' R' F U2 F' U2 F2 U'
7. F R' U2 F R U R2 U2 F2
8. U' R2 U2 F R2 U' R' F' R'
9. F2 R' F' U F U F R' U 
10. U' R' F2 R2 U F' U2 F R'
11. U R' U' F R' U2 F R2 F' R2
12. R2 U F' R2 U F U2 F' U2


----------



## Timona (Aug 8, 2022)

Can we still do solves and post times even if we've graduated?


----------



## hyn (Aug 8, 2022)

Timona said:


> Can we still do solves and post times even if we've graduated?


yes


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 8, 2022)

Goal: sub-2.4
Cube: Gan 249

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-08
avg of 12: 2.418

Time List:
(1.256), 1.995, 2.027, 2.666, (3.091), 1.721, 2.120, 2.695, 2.652, 2.800, 2.720, 2.786

Overall a pretty great average, 3 sub-2 singles that I'm pretty satisfied with.


----------



## Timona (Aug 8, 2022)

Goal: Sub-3.75
Cube: Qiyi Qidi S2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-08
avg of 12: *3.956* (Still decent imo, sub-4)

Time List:
1. (2.042) U' F2 U R2 F' R' U2 F2 U' 
2. (5.051) R' U' F2 U' R' F2 U R U F2 
3. 3.771 F' U F R' U F U F U' 
4. 4.006 F R F2 U2 R2 F' R U' R' 
5. 3.957 F R F' U2 F U2 R F' U' 
6. 4.231 U' F' R' F U2 F' U2 F2 U' 
7. 2.318 F R' U2 F R U R2 U2 F2 
8. 4.470 U' R2 U2 F R2 U' R' F' R' 
9. 3.377 F2 R' F' U F U F R' U 
10. 4.057 U' R' F2 R2 U F' U2 F R' 
11. 4.791 U R' U' F R' U2 F R2 F' R2 
12. 4.583 R2 U F' R2 U F U2 F' U2


----------



## hyn (Aug 9, 2022)

Goal: Sub-4
Cube: MGC

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-09
avg of 12: 4.21 (still 1/3)

Time List:
1. (9.44) U' F2 U R2 F' R' U2 F2 U' 
2. 3.85 R' U' F2 U' R' F2 U R U F2 
3. 4.06 F' U F R' U F U F U' 
4. 3.59 F R F2 U2 R2 F' R U' R' 
5. 4.62 F R F' U2 F U2 R F' U' 
6. (2.93) U' F' R' F U2 F' U2 F2 U' 
7. 3.48 F R' U2 F R U R2 U2 F2 
8. 4.16 U' R2 U2 F R2 U' R' F' R' 
9. 3.50 F2 R' F' U F U F R' U 
10. 6.40 U' R' F2 R2 U F' U2 F R' 
11. 4.40 U R' U' F R' U2 F R2 F' R2 
12. 4.04 R2 U F' R2 U F U2 F' U2
just brain farts on 1 and 10


----------



## hyn (Aug 15, 2022)

Results for week 8:
@DynaXT 2/3
@U3cubing 1/3
@Jack Law 1/3
@Luke Solves Cubes 1/3
@Jaym-er 1/3
@hyn 1/3
@Imsoosm 1/3
@NigelTheCuber 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3
@BenChristman1 0/3
@Timona 0/3


----------



## hyn (Aug 15, 2022)

Scrambles for week 9:
1. U' R F R2 U' R U R' F2
2. F R U' F' R' U R2 F' U R2
3. R F U2 R U' R' F U2 R2
4. F R F2 R U2 F R' U' F2
5. U F' R' F2 U R F2 R' F'
6. R U2 F' U2 F R U2 F U'
7. R' F R' F' U' R F2 U2 F'
8. U' F U' F' U' R U' F2 U'
9. R2 U F2 U F U F' R' U2
10. F R' U' R' U F2 U F U 
11. R' U' F2 R' F R F2 R U'
12. R2 U F' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U


----------



## Timona (Aug 15, 2022)

Goal: Sub-3.75
Cube: Qidi S2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-15
avg of 12: 3.661 (2/3)

Time List:
1. 3.622 U' R F R2 U' R U R' F2
2. (DNF(2.814)) F R U' F' R' U R2 F' U R2 (didn't know CLL, too dumb to use LBL)
3. 3.447 R F U2 R U' R' F U2 R2
4. 3.759 F R F2 R U2 F R' U' F2
5. 4.262 U F' R' F2 U R F2 R' F'
6. 3.673 R U2 F' U2 F R U2 F U'
7. 2.915 R' F R' F' U' R F2 U2 F'
8. 4.155 U' F U' F' U' R U' F2 U'
9. 4.083 R2 U F2 U F U F' R' U2
10. 4.071 F R' U' R' U F2 U F U
11. 2.622 R' U' F2 R' F R F2 R U'
12. (2.083) R2 U F' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 15, 2022)

Goal: Sub-2.4
Cube: Gan 249

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-15
avg of 12: 2.126 (bruh)

Time List:
1. 2.600 U' R F R2 U' R U R' F2
2. (0.832) F R U' F' R' U R2 F' U R2
3. 2.355 R F U2 R U' R' F U2 R2
4. 2.697 F R F2 R U2 F R' U' F2
5. 0.925 U F' R' F2 U R F2 R' F'
6. (2.718) R U2 F' U2 F R U2 F U'
7. 2.073 R' F R' F' U' R F2 U2 F'
8. 2.086 U' F U' F' U' R U' F2 U'
9. 2.538 R2 U F2 U F U F' R' U2
10. 2.416 F R' U' R' U F2 U F U
11. 1.698 R' U' F2 R' F R F2 R U'
12. 1.868 R2 U F' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U



Spoiler: 0.832



x y // inspection
(R') // layer
(R) U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' U' // cancelled CLL
14.42 tps woaj





Spoiler: 0.925



R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R' // pseudo CLL
14.05 tps double woaj


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 15, 2022)

hyn said:


> Scrambles for week 9:
> 1. U' R F R2 U' R U R' F2
> 2. F R U' F' R' U R2 F' U R2
> 3. R F U2 R U' R' F U2 R2
> ...



Goal: Sub 5
Cube: QiYi MS M

3.81
(2.06)
3.99
4.33
3.95
(5.14)
3.19
3.88
4.92
4.72
2.99 (full time was 2.999 lol)
2.64

Ao12 = 3.84 (PB, nice)

CLL recog has definitely improved, almost purely sub 5. If I don't get a 2x2 PR Saturday I'll be pissed off.


----------



## hyn (Aug 18, 2022)

Goal: Sub 4
Cube: MGC
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-18
avg of 12: 4.09 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 4.25 U' R F R2 U' R U R' F2 
2. (2.88) F R U' F' R' U R2 F' U R2 
3. 4.18 R F U2 R U' R' F U2 R2 
4. 4.97 F R F2 R U2 F R' U' F2 
5. 3.56 U F' R' F2 U R F2 R' F' 
6. 3.94 R U2 F' U2 F R U2 F U' 
7. 3.38 R' F R' F' U' R F2 U2 F' 
8. 3.72 U' F U' F' U' R U' F2 U' 
9. 5.63 R2 U F2 U F U F' R' U2 
10. 3.99 F R' U' R' U F2 U F U 
11. 3.32 R' U' F2 R' F R F2 R U' 
12. (5.83[bruh wrong cll]) R2 U F' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U
i should practice more 2x2


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 18, 2022)

hyn said:


> Goal: Sub 4
> Cube: MGC
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-18
> avg of 12: 4.09 (1/3)
> ...


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 18, 2022)

oops


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 18, 2022)

hyn said:


> Scrambles for week 9:
> 1. U' R F R2 U' R U R' F2
> 2. F R U' F' R' U R2 F' U R2
> 3. R F U2 R U' R' F U2 R2
> ...


goal: sub 10

1. 8.64
2. 4.54
3. 7.52
4. 4.98
5. 6.92
6. 9.61
7. 6.40
8. 9.93
9. 6.05
10. 7.37
11. 5.67
12. 5.32

a012: 6.85


----------



## hyn (Aug 22, 2022)

Results for week 9:
@DynaXT 3/3
@Jack Law 2/3
@Imsoosm 2/3
@U3cubing 1/3
@Luke Solves Cubes 1/3
@Jaym-er 1/3
@hyn 1/3
@Timona 1/3
@NigelTheCuber 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3
@BenChristman1 0/3


----------



## hyn (Aug 22, 2022)

Scrambles for week 10:
1. R U' F2 R' U F U2 R F'
2. R F R U F2 R' F2 U' R2
3. U R2 F' R U2 R F R' U2
4. F U2 F' U2 F2 R U' F2 R' F 
5. U' R2 U' F' R U2 R' F2 U 
6. R2 U' R U' F' R F' R U2
7. R F U' F U R2 F R U'
8. R' F R' F2 U2 R' U2 F' U'
9. R' U2 F U R2 U' F2 U2 R'
10. R2 F2 R F' U2 R' F U F2
11. R2 F' R2 U2 F' R F2 R U 
12. F2 R2 F R2 F U2 R U2 F'


----------



## Timona (Aug 22, 2022)

Goal: Sub-3 (ambitious so I won't beat it in a long time)
Cube: Qidi S2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-22
avg of 12: 4.408 (wtf??? eww)(1/3)

Time List:
1. 4.087 R U' F2 R' U F U2 R F' 
2. 3.455 R F R U F2 R' F2 U' R2 
3. 3.371 U R2 F' R U2 R F R' U2 
4. 6.082 F U2 F' U2 F2 R U' F2 R' F 
5. 3.673 U' R2 U' F' R U2 R' F2 U 
6. 4.193 R2 U' R U' F' R F' R U2 
7. (2.802) R F U' F U R2 F R U' 
8. 4.740 R' F R' F2 U2 R' U2 F' U' 
9. 5.070 R' U2 F U R2 U' F2 U2 R' 
10. 3.692 R2 F2 R F' U2 R' F U F2 
11. 5.716[bruh wrong sune] R2 F' R2 U2 F' R F2 R U 
12. (6.966) F2 R2 F R2 F U2 R U2 F'


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 22, 2022)

Goal: sub-2.4
Cube: Gan 249
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-22
avg of 12: 2.570 :/

Time List:
1. 1.665 R U' F2 R' U F U2 R F' 
2. (0.800) R F R U F2 R' F2 U' R2 
3. 2.891 U R2 F' R U2 R F R' U2 
4. 2.045 F U2 F' U2 F2 R U' F2 R' F 
5. (DNF(3.535)) U' R2 U' F' R U2 R' F2 U 
6. 2.527 R2 U' R U' F' R F' R U2 
7. 2.024 R F U' F U R2 F R U' 
8. 2.054 R' F R' F2 U2 R' U2 F' U' 
9. 3.160[didn't know cll] R' U2 F U R2 U' F2 U2 R' 
10. 3.262[didn't know cll again :/] R2 F2 R F' U2 R' F U F2 
11. 1.996 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R F2 R U 
12. 4.076[eww] F2 R2 F R2 F U2 R U2 F'



Spoiler: 0.800



x y' // inspection
U L' U L U L' U L // cancelled lefty antisune

Exactly 10 tps, nice


----------



## hyn (Aug 23, 2022)

Goal: Sub-4
Cube: MGC
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-23
avg of 12: 4.25 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 3.90 R U' F2 R' U F U2 R F' 
2. (2.29) R F R U F2 R' F2 U' R2 
3. (6.62) U R2 F' R U2 R F R' U2 
4. 5.50 F U2 F' U2 F2 R U' F2 R' F 
5. 4.92 U' R2 U' F' R U2 R' F2 U 
6. 4.41 R2 U' R U' F' R F' R U2 
7. 2.66 R F U' F U R2 F R U' 
8. 4.26 R' F R' F2 U2 R' U2 F' U' 
9. 3.91 R' U2 F U R2 U' F2 U2 R' 
10. 4.39 R2 F2 R F' U2 R' F U F2 
11. 3.78 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R F2 R U 
12. 4.78 F2 R2 F R2 F U2 R U2 F'
way too locky


----------



## hyn (Aug 29, 2022)

Results for week 10:
@Jack Law 2/3
@Imsoosm 2/3
@U3cubing 1/3
@Luke Solves Cubes 1/3
@Jaym-er 1/3
@hyn 1/3
@Timona 1/3
@DynaXT 0/3
@NigelTheCuber 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3
@BenChristman1 0/3


----------



## hyn (Aug 29, 2022)

Scrambles for week 11:
1. F' U' R2 F R2 F2 U R2 U'
2. R' F' R' F' U2 F2 U' F' U'
3. U' R' U2 F U R F' U R 
4. U2 R U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U'
5. F' U' F2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U2
6. R F2 R U R2 U' F' R' U 
7. F R U' R F' R U F2 R' F'
8. R U2 R' U' R2 U F' R F2
9. R2 F R F2 R F R U F 
10. F2 R2 F U F2 R' U' F' U'
11. R F' R F R' U2 R' F R 
12. F U' R U F R2 U' F2 R'


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 29, 2022)

Goal: Sub-2.4
Cube: Gan 249

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-29
avg of 12: 2.350

Time List:
1. 2.590 F' U' R2 F R2 F2 U R2 U' 
2. 2.581 R' F' R' F' U2 F2 U' F' U' 
3. 2.721 U' R' U2 F U R F' U R 
4. (1.195[eg skip lmao]) U2 R U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U' 
5. 1.840 F' U' F2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U2 
6. 1.957 R F2 R U R2 U' F' R' U 
7. (DNF(3.054)) F R U' R F' R U F2 R' F' 
8. 2.861 R U2 R' U' R2 U F' R F2 
9. 2.147 R2 F R F2 R F R U F 
10. 2.071 F2 R2 F U F2 R' U' F' U' 
11. 1.411 R F' R F R' U2 R' F R 
12. 3.325 F U' R U F R2 U' F2 R'


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 31, 2022)

hyn said:


> Scrambles for week 11:
> 1. F' U' R2 F R2 F2 U R2 U'
> 2. R' F' R' F' U2 F2 U' F' U'
> 3. U' R' U2 F U R F' U R
> ...


goal:sub 7 average
1. 8.43
2. 6.37
3. 6.53
4. 4.66
5. 4.50
6. 6.03
7. 7.31
8. 8.01
9. 7.40
10. 9.35+
11. 4.58
12. 3.18

ao12 6.38


----------



## Timona (Aug 31, 2022)

Goal: Sub-3
Cube: Qiyi Qidi S2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-31
avg of 12: 4.188(1/3)

Time List:
1. 4.476 F' U' R2 F R2 F2 U R2 U' 
2. 4.767 R' F' R' F' U2 F2 U' F' U' 
3. 4.006 U' R' U2 F U R F' U R 
4. (5.986) U2 R U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U' 
5. (3.100) F' U' F2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U2 
6. 4.911 R F2 R U R2 U' F' R' U 
7. 3.286 F R U' R F' R U F2 R' F' 
8. 3.245 R U2 R' U' R2 U F' R F2 
9. 4.014 R2 F R F2 R F R U F 
10. 5.649 F2 R2 F U F2 R' U' F' U' 
11. 4.121 R F' R F R' U2 R' F R 
12. 3.408 F U' R U F R2 U' F2 R'


----------



## hyn (Aug 31, 2022)

Goal: Sub 4
Cube: MGC
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-31
avg of 12: 3.99 (2/3)

Time List:
1. 5.04 F' U' R2 F R2 F2 U R2 U' 
2. 3.54 R' F' R' F' U2 F2 U' F' U' 
3. 4.99 U' R' U2 F U R F' U R 
4. (12.09) U2 R U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U' 
5. 2.57 F' U' F2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U2 
6. 3.57 R F2 R U R2 U' F' R' U 
7. 2.92 F R U' R F' R U F2 R' F' 
8. 4.97 R U2 R' U' R2 U F' R F2 
9. 4.04 R2 F R F2 R F R U F 
10. 4.89 F2 R2 F U F2 R' U' F' U' 
11. (2.08) R F' R F R' U2 R' F R 
12. 3.33 F U' R U F R2 U' F2 R'
lol


----------



## hyn (Sep 5, 2022)

Results for week 11:
@Jack Law 3/3
@Imsoosm 3/3
@hyn 2/3
@U3cubing 1/3
@Luke Solves Cubes 1/3
@Jaym-er 1/3
@Timona 1/3
@DynaXT 0/3
@NigelTheCuber 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3
@BenChristman1 0/3
Note: If you don't want to be pinged, just tell me


----------



## hyn (Sep 5, 2022)

Scrambles for week 12:
1. U' R' U F2 R' F U2 F R 
2. R2 U F U2 F U' F' R U2
3. R' U2 R' U' F2 U' F R' F2
4. F2 R U F' U2 F R' U F'
5. R' U F' R U2 R F U2 R2
6. U R' F U R2 U F2 U F U 
7. F' R U F' U2 R F' U2 F 
8. U R2 U' F U R' U' R' U2
9. F U F R' U' R U R U'
10. F2 U' F2 U2 R U' R2 F2 R'
11. R' F R U' R2 U' R' F' U2
12. F2 R F2 R' F2 U F R2 F2 R' F'


----------



## hyn (Sep 5, 2022)

Goal: Sub 4
Cube: MGC
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-05
avg of 12: 4.21 (2/3)

Time List:
1. 2.67 U' R' U F2 R' F U2 F R 
2. 4.51 R2 U F U2 F U' F' R U2 
3. 6.79 R' U2 R' U' F2 U' F R' F2 
4. 4.25 F2 R U F' U2 F R' U F' 
5. 4.26 R' U F' R U2 R F U2 R2 
6. 3.51 U R' F U R2 U F2 U F U 
7. 4.07 F' R U F' U2 R F' U2 F 
8. 4.39 U R2 U' F U R' U' R' U2 
9. (2.19) F U F R' U' R U R U' 
10. 4.04 F2 U' F2 U2 R U' R2 F2 R' 
11. 3.65 R' F R U' R2 U' R' F' U2 
12. (6.99) F2 R F2 R' F2 U F R2 F2 R' F'


----------



## Timona (Sep 5, 2022)

*Goal*: Sub-3
*Cube*: Qiyi Qidi S2

I haven't done 2x2 in a long time, I did these solves without any warmup, so it's decent.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-05
avg of 12: *3.81*(1/3)

Time List:
1. 3.15 U' R' U F2 R' F U2 F R
2. (5.62) R2 U F U2 F U' F' R U2
3. 4.87 R' U2 R' U' F2 U' F R' F2
4. 2.95 F2 R U F' U2 F R' U F'
5. 2.93 R' U F' R U2 R F U2 R2
6. 3.90 U R' F U R2 U F2 U F U
7. 4.08 F' R U F' U2 R F' U2 F
8. 3.83 U R2 U' F U R' U' R' U2
9. (2.02) F U F R' U' R U R U' (could have sub-1ed this solve lol)
10. 2.41 F2 U' F2 U2 R U' R2 F2 R'
11. 4.69 R' F R U' R2 U' R' F' U2
12. 5.31 F2 R F2 R' F2 U F R2 F2 R' F'


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 5, 2022)

Goal: sub-2.4
Cube: Gan 249

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-05
avg of 12: 2.471

Time List:
1. 1.699 U' R' U F2 R' F U2 F R 
2. 2.966 R2 U F U2 F U' F' R U2 
3. 2.285 R' U2 R' U' F2 U' F R' F2 
4. 2.769 F2 R U F' U2 F R' U F' 
5. 2.663 R' U F' R U2 R F U2 R2 
6. 2.875 U R' F U R2 U F2 U F U 
7. 2.479 F' R U F' U2 R F' U2 F 
8. 1.849 U R2 U' F U R' U' R' U2 
9. (1.087) F U F R' U' R U R U' 
10. 2.237 F2 U' F2 U2 R U' R2 F2 R' 
11. 2.883 R' F R U' R2 U' R' F' U2 
12. (3.410) F2 R F2 R' F2 U F R2 F2 R' F'

lol 9 LL skip


----------



## Silky (Sep 5, 2022)

Whar J/Y perm do you use for 2x2?

Choosing between L' U L D R2 D R' U' R D' R2 and R' U L' U2 R U' x' U L' U2 R U' L for Y-perm


----------



## Timona (Sep 5, 2022)

Silky said:


> Whar J/Y perm do you use for 2x2?
> 
> Choosing between L' U L D R2 D R' U' R D' R2 and R' U L' U2 R U' x' U L' U2 R U' L for Y-perm


I use the regular R U R' F' J-Perm and the F R U' R' Y-Perm


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 5, 2022)

Sometimes for y perm I do R U’ R’ U’ F2 U’ R U R’ U F2


----------



## Silky (Sep 5, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Sometimes for y perm I do R U’ R’ U’ F2 U’ R U R’ U F2


I find that hard to do regripless


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 6, 2022)

Goal: sub 3
Cube: mgc elite


3.72 3.31 3.50 1.70 2.15 2.93 2.75 5.01+ 1.35 2.15 2.39 3.85 = 2.84 ao5

Next goal: sub 2.75


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 6, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> lol 9 LL skip


and you couldn't make your goal


----------



## hyn (Sep 12, 2022)

Results for week 12:
@hyn 2/3
@U3cubing 1/3
@Luke Solves Cubes 1/3
@Jaym-er 1/3
@Timona 1/3
@NigelTheCuber 1/3
@Imsoosm 0/3
@Jack Law 0/3
@DynaXT 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3
@BenChristman1 0/3


----------



## hyn (Sep 12, 2022)

Scrambles for week 13:
1. R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 F U' R 
2. F U R F2 R' U R F' R'
3. R F' R U' R2 U' R2 F' U2
4. R' F2 U' R2 U' F R F U2
5. F2 R F' R2 F' R' U F' U2
6. R2 U2 F R' U F2 U2 R' F2
7. F2 U' R' F U' R' U F U'
8. R2 F R' U R2 F' U F2 U'
9. F' R F' R U' F' U R2 U'
10. F U2 R2 F' R' F R2 U' R'
11. F U' R2 F R F2 U' F U2 F'
12. U F2 U' F R' F2 R' U F U' F'


----------



## hyn (Sep 12, 2022)

Goal: Sub 4
Cube: MGC
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-12
avg of 12: 4.18 (2/3 still)

Time List:
1. 5.86 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 F U' R 
2. 4.66 F U R F2 R' U R F' R' 
3. 3.43 R F' R U' R2 U' R2 F' U2 
4. 3.93 R' F2 U' R2 U' F R F U2 
5. (6.08) F2 R F' R2 F' R' U F' U2 
6. 4.09 R2 U2 F R' U F2 U2 R' F2 
7. 3.83 F2 U' R' F U' R' U F U' 
8. (3.33) R2 F R' U R2 F' U F2 U' 
9. 3.38 F' R F' R U' F' U R2 U' 
10. 4.08 F U2 R2 F' R' F R2 U' R' 
11. 4.92 F U' R2 F R F2 U' F U2 F' 
12. 3.64 U F2 U' F R' F2 R' U F U' F'


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 12, 2022)

Some very meh solves
Goal: Sub-2.4
Cube: Gan 249

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-12
avg of 12: 2.547

Time List:
1. 2.782 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 F U' R 
2. (3.113[vomit]) F U R F2 R' U R F' R' 
3. 2.284 R F' R U' R2 U' R2 F' U2 
4. (1.649) R' F2 U' R2 U' F R F U2 
5. 2.956 F2 R F' R2 F' R' U F' U2 
6. 2.618 R2 U2 F R' U F2 U2 R' F2 
7. 3.013 F2 U' R' F U' R' U F U' 
8. 2.612 R2 F R' U R2 F' U F2 U' 
9. 2.608 F' R F' R U' F' U R2 U' 
10. 2.322 F U2 R2 F' R' F R2 U' R' 
11. 2.529 F U' R2 F R F2 U' F U2 F' 
12. 1.742 U F2 U' F R' F2 R' U F U' F'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 12, 2022)

Goal: Sub 2.75
Cube: mgc elite

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-12
avg of 12: 2.72

1. 3.60 U' R' U F2 R' F U2 F R 
2. 2.08 R2 U F U2 F U' F' R U2 
3. 4.19 R' U2 R' U' F2 U' F R' F2 
4. 1.86 F2 R U F' U2 F R' U F' 
5. 2.56 R' U F' R U2 R F U2 R2 
6. 2.60 U R' F U R2 U F2 U F U 
7. (1.74) F' R U F' U2 R F' U2 F 
8. 2.93 U R2 U' F U R' U' R' U2 
9. 2.29 F U F R' U' R U R U' 
10. 1.85 F2 U' F2 U2 R U' R2 F2 R' 
11. (DNF(3.35)) R' F R U' R2 U' R' F' U2 
12. 3.24 F2 R F2 R' F2 U F R2 F2 R' F'

beat my goal by .03


----------



## Timona (Sep 12, 2022)

Goal: Sub-3
Cube: Qiyi Qidi S2

Decent.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-12
avg of 12: *3.75*

Time List:
1. 3.11 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 F U' R 
2. 3.43 F U R F2 R' U R F' R' 
3. (2.97) R F' R U' R2 U' R2 F' U2 
4. 4.33 R' F2 U' R2 U' F R F U2 
5. 4.41 F2 R F' R2 F' R' U F' U2 
6. 4.27 R2 U2 F R' U F2 U2 R' F2 
7. 3.65 F2 U' R' F U' R' U F U' 
8. 4.00 R2 F R' U R2 F' U F2 U' 
9. (6.24) F' R F' R U' F' U R2 U' 
10. 3.60 F U2 R2 F' R' F R2 U' R' 
11. 3.38 F U' R2 F R F2 U' F U2 F' 
12. 3.31 U F2 U' F R' F2 R' U F U' F'


----------



## Splenj (Sep 12, 2022)

Goal: sub 7
Cube: Not sure (if I can work out will edit)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-12
avg of 12: 9.00

1. 10.01 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 F U' R
2. 7.64 F U R F2 R' U R F' R'
3. 8.14 R F' R U' R2 U' R2 F' U2
4. 7.61 R' F2 U' R2 U' F R F U2
5. 9.60 F2 R F' R2 F' R' U F' U2
6. (7.32) R2 U2 F R' U F2 U2 R' F2
7. 7.77 F2 U' R' F U' R' U F U'
8. 8.10 R2 F R' U R2 F' U F2 U'
9. (17.34) F' R F' R U' F' U R2 U'
10. 10.19 F U2 R2 F' R' F R2 U' R'
11. 12.17 F U' R2 F R F2 U' F U2 F'
12. 8.80 U F2 U' F R' F2 R' U F U' F'


----------



## hyn (Sep 20, 2022)

Results for week 13:
@hyn 2/3
@NigelTheCuber 2/3
@U3cubing 1/3
@Luke Solves Cubes 1/3
@Jaym-er 1/3
@Timona 1/3
@Splenj 0/3
@Imsoosm 0/3
@Jack Law 0/3
@DynaXT 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3
@BenChristman1 0/3


----------



## hyn (Sep 20, 2022)

Scrambles for week 14:
1. R' U' F2 U' R' U2 F U' R2
2. R' U2 R' U R F R2 F U2
3. R2 U' R F2 U' F' U' R2 F'
4. F R2 F R2 F R2 U' F2 R2
5. F U F2 R U2 R2 F R' U 
6. F' R U F2 U2 F2 U2 F' U'
7. U' F U2 R F' R F' R2 U 
8. R' F U F' R F' U R2 U 
9. F' R U2 R' F' U R2 U F 
10. F2 R2 U2 R U2 R' F R F'
11. U' R' U' F' U2 R F' R' U 
12. R2 F2 U' R F2 U' F U2 F2 R'


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 21, 2022)

Lets go
Goal: sub-2.4
Cube: Gan 249

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-21
avg of 12: 2.387

Time List:
1. 2.594 R' U' F2 U' R' U2 F U' R2 
2. 2.171 R' U2 R' U R F R2 F U2 
3. (2.974) R2 U' R F2 U' F' U' R2 F' 
4. 2.715 F R2 F R2 F R2 U' F2 R2 
5. 2.873 F U F2 R U2 R2 F R' U 
6. (0.682[lol]) F' R U F2 U2 F2 U2 F' U' 
7. 1.930 U' F U2 R F' R F' R2 U 
8. 2.272 R' F U F' R F' U R2 U 
9. 2.944 F' R U2 R' F' U R2 U F 
10. 1.881 F2 R2 U2 R U2 R' F R F' 
11. 1.989 U' R' U' F' U2 R F' R' U 
12. 2.501 R2 F2 U' R F2 U' F U2 F2 R'

Nice 5 mover on 6th scram


----------



## Timona (Sep 21, 2022)

Decent.

*Goal*: Sub-3
*Cube*: Qiyi Qidi S2

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-21
avg of 12: *3.65*

Time List:
1. 4.40 R' U' F2 U' R' U2 F U' R2
2. 3.90 R' U2 R' U R F R2 F U2
3. 3.16 R2 U' R F2 U' F' U' R2 F'
4. 4.34 F R2 F R2 F R2 U' F2 R2
5. 3.74 F U F2 R U2 R2 F R' U
6. (0.94) F' R U F2 U2 F2 U2 F' U' (sick)
7. 3.98 U' F U2 R F' R F' R2 U
8. 3.24 R' F U F' R F' U R2 U
9. 3.09 F' R U2 R' F' U R2 U F
10. 3.30 F2 R2 U2 R U2 R' F R F'
11. 3.37 U' R' U' F' U2 R F' R' U
12. (4.85) R2 F2 U' R F2 U' F U2 F2 R'

*Edit*: F__k it, my next goal is sub-3.5


----------



## hyn (Sep 21, 2022)

Goal: Sub-4
Cube: MGC
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-21
avg of 12: 3.92 (3/3)

Time List:
1. 4.48 R' U' F2 U' R' U2 F U' R2 
2. 3.61 R' U2 R' U R F R2 F U2 
3. 4.79 R2 U' R F2 U' F' U' R2 F' 
4. 2.72 F R2 F R2 F R2 U' F2 R2 
5. 4.05 F U F2 R U2 R2 F R' U 
6. (1.29) F' R U F2 U2 F2 U2 F' U' 
7. 3.73 U' F U2 R F' R F' R2 U 
8. 2.89 R' F U F' R F' U R2 U 
9. 4.20[that was onelooked btw ] F' R U2 R' F' U R2 U F 
10. 3.00 F2 R2 U2 R U2 R' F R F' 
11. (5.93) U' R' U' F' U2 R F' R' U 
12. 5.71 R2 F2 U' R F2 U' F U2 F2 R'
nice


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 21, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-21
avg of 12: 3.78

Time List:
1. 3.87 R' U' F2 U' R' U2 F U' R2 
2. 3.69 R' U2 R' U R F R2 F U2 
3. (6.30) R2 U' R F2 U' F' U' R2 F' 
4. 2.78 F R2 F R2 F R2 U' F2 R2 
5. 5.75 F U F2 R U2 R2 F R' U 
6. (0.68) F' R U F2 U2 F2 U2 F' U' 
7. 5.11 U' F U2 R F' R F' R2 U 
8. 4.26 R' F U F' R F' U R2 U 
9. 3.39 F' R U2 R' F' U R2 U F 
10. 3.37 F2 R2 U2 R U2 R' F R F' 
11. 2.83 U' R' U' F' U2 R F' R' U 
12. 2.73 R2 F2 U' R F2 U' F U2 F2 R'


LET'S NOT TALK ABOUT IT


----------



## Splenj (Sep 21, 2022)

Goal: Sub-7
Cube: Still no Idea
Generated by CsTimer on 2022-09-21
Avg of 12: 7.89

1. 7.75 R' U' F2 U' R' U2 F U' R2
2. 6.14 R' U2 R' U R F R2 F U2
3. 6.70 R2 U' R F2 U' F' U' R2 F'
4. 6.43 F R2 F R2 F R2 U' F2 R2
5. 7.05 F U F2 R U2 R2 F R' U
6. 7.53 F' R U F2 U2 F2 U2 F' U'
7. (4.08) U' F U2 R F' R F' R2 U
8. 8.24 R' F U F' R F' U R2 U
9. (15.72) F' R U2 R' F' U R2 U F - This was going to be sub-7 but I messed up an alg
10. 8.06 F2 R2 U2 R U2 R' F R F'
11. 9.88 U' R' U' F' U2 R F' R' U
12. 11.07 R2 F2 U' R F2 U' F U2 F2 R'


----------



## Quixoteace (Sep 23, 2022)

Goal - sub-10
Cube - YJ MGC
avg of 12: 10.292

Time List:
1. 9.350 
2. 11.400 
3. 10.560 
4. 9.290 
5. (8.290)
6. (11.860+)
7. 9.260 
8. 8.340
9. 11.750
10. 10.180 
11. 11.350 
12. 11.440 

crying


----------



## hyn (Sep 26, 2022)

Results for week 14:
@hyn 3/3
@NigelTheCuber 2/3
@Imsoosm 1/3
@U3cubing 1/3
@Luke Solves Cubes 1/3
@Jaym-er 1/3
@Timona 1/3
@Quixoteace 0/3
@Splenj 0/3
@Jack Law 0/3
@DynaXT 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3
@BenChristman1 0/3


----------



## hyn (Sep 26, 2022)

Scrambles for week 15:
1. U R' U2 R' F U' F R U'
2. R' F2 U F' U' R' F' R F 
3. F2 R F U2 F' R2 F' R2 U'
4. U R2 F' R U' R U2 R' U 
5. R2 U F' U F' U F' R' U2 R'
6. R F' R2 F R' U R F2 U2 R2
7. F' U2 R F R2 F' R2 U R' F2
8. R' F2 R' U' F U2 R2 F' R 
9. U F' R' F U' F R U F'
10. R2 F R' F U' R' U' R2 F 
11. F2 R F U2 F2 R' F' U' F 
12. U F' U' R2 U' R F U2 F2


----------



## Timona (Sep 26, 2022)

*Goal: *Sub-3.5
*Cube: *Qiyi Qidi S2. Funnily, my cube popped for the first time ever.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-26
avg of 12: 3.846(1/3)

Time List:
1. 3.032 U R' U2 R' F U' F R U' 
2. 5.000 R' F2 U F' U' R' F' R F 
3. 3.008 F2 R F U2 F' R2 F' R2 U' 
4. (2.142) U R2 F' R U' R U2 R' U 
5. 3.899 R2 U F' U F' U F' R' U2 R' 
6. (DNF(3.565)) R F' R2 F R' U R F2 U2 R2 
7. 3.871 F' U2 R F R2 F' R2 U R' F2 
8. 5.432 R' F2 R' U' F U2 R2 F' R 
9. 3.023 U F' R' F U' F R U F' 
10. 3.800 R2 F R' F U' R' U' R2 F 
11. 3.848 F2 R F U2 F2 R' F' U' F 
12. 3.551 U F' U' R2 U' R F U2 F2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 26, 2022)

Goal: sub 2.5

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-26
avg of 12: 2.58

Time List:
1. 1.85 U R' U2 R' F U' F R U' 
2. 2.75 R' F2 U F' U' R' F' R F 
3. 2.24 F2 R F U2 F' R2 F' R2 U' 
4. 1.86 U R2 F' R U' R U2 R' U 
5. (4.81) R2 U F' U F' U F' R' U2 R' 
6. 2.39 R F' R2 F R' U R F2 U2 R2 
7. 2.49 F' U2 R F R2 F' R2 U R' F2 
8. 4.42 R' F2 R' U' F U2 R2 F' R 
9. (1.56) U F' R' F U' F R U F' 
10. 2.49 R2 F R' F U' R' U' R2 F 
11. 3.29 F2 R F U2 F2 R' F' U' F 
12. 1.97 U F' U' R2 U' R F U2 F2


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 26, 2022)

hyn said:


> Scrambles for week 15:
> 1. U R' U2 R' F U' F R U'
> 2. R' F2 U F' U' R' F' R F
> 3. F2 R F U2 F' R2 F' R2 U'
> ...


Goal - sub 4.5
Cube - QiYi MS M

3.81, 4.32, 4.05, 3.84, 4.51, (4.90), 3.95, 3.68, (2.65), 3.49, 4.55, 3.07

Ao12 = 3.93


----------



## Splenj (Sep 26, 2022)

Goal - Sub 7

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-26
Ao12: 10.66

1. 8.37 U R' U2 R' F U' F R U'
2. 13.41 R' F2 U F' U' R' F' R F
3. 13.45 F2 R F U2 F' R2 F' R2 U'
4. 10.49 U R2 F' R U' R U2 R' U
5. 9.02 R2 U F' U F' U F' R' U2 R'
6. 7.60 R F' R2 F R' U R F2 U2 R2
7. 14.47 F' U2 R F R2 F' R2 U R' F2
8. (7.23) R' F2 R' U' F U2 R2 F' R
9. 7.35 U F' R' F U' F R U F'
10. (DNF!) R2 F R' F U' R' U' R2 F missed a T-Perm!, must have messed up an Alg
11. 14.09 F2 R F U2 F2 R' F' U' F
12. 8.71 U F' U' R2 U' R F U2 F2

That's what happens when you don't practice for a week


----------



## gsingh (Sep 26, 2022)

Goal: Sub 3.5
Cube: Qiyi MS

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-26 (solving from 2022-09-26 09:37:28 to 2022-09-26 09:45:19)
avg of 12: 3.61

Time List:
1. 3.52 U R' U2 R' F U' F R U' @2022-09-26 09:37:28 
2. 3.59 R' F2 U F' U' R' F' R F @2022-09-26 09:38:18 
3. 3.21 F2 R F U2 F' R2 F' R2 U' @2022-09-26 09:39:23 
4. 4.08 U R2 F' R U' R U2 R' U @2022-09-26 09:40:37 
5. 4.00 R2 U F' U F' U F' R' U2 R' @2022-09-26 09:41:05 
6. 3.27 R F' R2 F R' U R F2 U2 R2 @2022-09-26 09:41:44 
7. (2.69) F' U2 R F R2 F' R2 U R' F2 @2022-09-26 09:42:49 
8. (4.47) R' F2 R' U' F U2 R2 F' R @2022-09-26 09:43:13 
9. 2.82 U F' R' F U' F R U F' @2022-09-26 09:43:36 
10. 3.52 R2 F R' F U' R' U' R2 F @2022-09-26 09:44:17 
11. 3.87 F2 R F U2 F2 R' F' U' F @2022-09-26 09:44:46 
12. 4.20 U F' U' R2 U' R F U2 F2 @2022-09-26 09:45:19


----------



## hyn (Sep 27, 2022)

Goal: Sub 3.75
Cube: RS2M evo
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-27
avg of 12: 3.82 (0/3)

Time List:
1. 3.19 U R' U2 R' F U' F R U' 
2. 3.97 R' F2 U F' U' R' F' R F 
3. 4.55 F2 R F U2 F' R2 F' R2 U' 
4. 3.86 U R2 F' R U' R U2 R' U 
5. 3.93 R2 U F' U F' U F' R' U2 R' 
6. 3.69 R F' R2 F R' U R F2 U2 R2 
7. (5.62) F' U2 R F R2 F' R2 U R' F2 
8. 3.77 R' F2 R' U' F U2 R2 F' R 
9. (2.08) U F' R' F U' F R U F' 
10. 2.51 R2 F R' F U' R' U' R2 F 
11. 4.01 F2 R F U2 F2 R' F' U' F 
12. 4.73 U F' U' R2 U' R F U2 F2


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 27, 2022)

Goal: Sub 3.9
Cube: Valk 2 LM
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-26
avg of 12: 3.81

Time List:
3.89, 5.24, 2.94, 3.46, 3.14, 3.57, 3.74, 4.41, (2.55), (5.46), 4.35, 3.39


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 27, 2022)

Don't know if I am just allowed to join like this, but I will do it anyway.

Goal: Sub-3.1
Cube: Angstrom YJ MGC2 Elite

*Average: 2.80*

1. 2.697
2. (4.361)
3. 2.113
4. 2.674
5. 3.179
6. 2.802
7. 4.151
8. 2.361
9. (1.775)
10. 2.776
11. 3.125
12. 2.195


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 27, 2022)

can I join?
goal: sub-4
cube: MGC 2x2 M

1. 5.34 U R' U2 R' F U' F R U' 
2. 6.74 R' F2 U F' U' R' F' R F 
3. 8.46 F2 R F U2 F' R2 F' R2 U' 
4. 4.03 U R2 F' R U' R U2 R' U 
5. 5.91 R2 U F' U F' U F' R' U2 R' 
6. 4.69 R F' R2 F R' U R F2 U2 R2
7. 7.47 F' U2 R F R2 F' R2 U R' F2 
8. 7.16 R' F2 R' U' F U2 R2 F' R 
9. 4.25 U F' R' F U' F R U F' 
10. 5.86 R2 F R' F U' R' U' R2 F 
11. 6.02 F2 R F U2 F2 R' F' U' F 
12. 7.13 U F' U' R2 U' R F U2 F2 

*Average of 12: 6.06*


----------



## hyn (Sep 27, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Don't know if I am just allowed to join like this, but I will do it anyway.





Abram Grimsley said:


> can I join?


Feel free to join at any time


----------



## Quixoteace (Sep 27, 2022)

Goal: sub-10
Cube: Gan 251 M
avg of 12: 8.470

1. 5.440 
2. 8.950 
3. 5.900 
4. (4.700) 
5. 8.530 
6. 10.280 
7. 9.420 
8. 6.760 
9. 9.600 
10. (11.310) 
11. 10.260 
12. 9.560 

uhhhhhhhhh
new pb!


----------



## hyn (Oct 3, 2022)

Results for week 15:
@NigelTheCuber 2/3
@Luke Solves Cubes 2/3
@Imsoosm 1/3
@U3cubing 1/3
@Jaym-er 1/3
@Timona 1/3
@DynaXT 1/3
@Quixoteace 1/3
@baseballjello67 1/3
@Splenj 0/3
@Jack Law 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3
@BenChristman1 0/3
@hyn 0/3
@Abram Grimsley 0/3


----------



## hyn (Oct 3, 2022)

Scrambles for week 16:
1. F2 U F R2 U' F U' R U 
2. F' R2 F' R U R' U R2 F'
3. U2 R F' R U2 F2 U2 F R'
4. F R' U F2 R2 U F U2 R 
5. F' R' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F' R'
6. U2 R' U F R' U' F' U' F'
7. F R' U' F U' R2 U2 F U'
8. F R2 F U2 F R2 U R' F'
9. F R2 F R' F' U F2 U2 R'
10. U2 F2 R' F U2 R2 F' R' U'
11. F R' F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R'
12. F U2 R F2 R' F U' F U'


----------



## hyn (Oct 3, 2022)

Goal: Sub-3.75
Cube: MGC
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-03
avg of 12: 4.11 (0/3)

Time List:
1. 4.58 F2 U F R2 U' F U' R U 
2. 3.85 F' R2 F' R U R' U R2 F' 
3. 3.91 U2 R F' R U2 F2 U2 F R' 
4. 5.05 F R' U F2 R2 U F U2 R 
5. 4.38 F' R' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F' R' 
6. 3.94 U2 R' U F R' U' F' U' F' 
7. 4.23 F R' U' F U' R2 U2 F U' 
8. (5.29) F R2 F U2 F R2 U R' F' 
9. (3.23) F R2 F R' F' U F2 U2 R' 
10. 3.89 U2 F2 R' F U2 R2 F' R' U' 
11. 3.61 F R' F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R' 
12. 3.63 F U2 R F2 R' F U' F U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 3, 2022)

Goal: sub-2.5
Cube: MGC Elite

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-03
avg of 12: 2.60

Time List:
1. 1.82 F2 U F R2 U' F U' R U 
2. 3.21 F' R2 F' R U R' U R2 F' 
3. 2.05 U2 R F' R U2 F2 U2 F R' 
4. 1.89 F R' U F2 R2 U F U2 R 
5. 3.18 F' R' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F' R' 
6. 3.24 U2 R' U F R' U' F' U' F' 
7. (1.61)  F R' U' F U' R2 U2 F U' 
8. 2.32 F R2 F U2 F R2 U R' F' 
9. 2.70 F R2 F R' F' U F2 U2 R' 
10. 2.98 U2 F2 R' F U2 R2 F' R' U' 
11. 2.61 F R' F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R' 
12. (3.29) F U2 R F2 R' F U' F U'


----------



## NotyingCubes (Oct 3, 2022)

hyn said:


> Welcome to the Race to sub-x on 2x2!
> This will be a weekly thing, probably every Monday around 7-8am GMT, but I'll put up a poll for preferred days.
> I will put up 12 2x2 scrambles, and to compete, just solve and post times in the format below:
> Goal:
> ...


that sounds fun. i think i'll try sub 4.5


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 3, 2022)

Goal: Sub 3.8
Cube: Valk 2 LM

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-03
avg of 12: 4.68

Time List:
5.07, 3.95, 3.56, 4.04, 4.69, (5.75), 4.86, 5.18, (3.30), 5.32, 5.32, 4.76

oof


----------



## Splenj (Oct 3, 2022)

Goal: Sub 7

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-03
avg of 12: 8.06

Time List:
1. (5.40) F2 U F R2 U' F U' R U 
2. 7.56 F' R2 F' R U R' U R2 F' 
3. 6.30 U2 R F' R U2 F2 U2 F R' 
4. 8.69 F R' U F2 R2 U F U2 R 
5. 9.12 F' R' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F' R' 
6. 10.27 U2 R' U F R' U' F' U' F' 
7. 6.65 F R2 F R' F' U F2 U2 R' 
8. 8.15 F R' F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R' 
9. 11.09 F U2 R F2 R' F U' F U' 
10. 6.65 U2 F2 R' F U2 R2 F' R' U' 
11. (11.71) F R' F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R' 
12. 6.08 F U2 R F2 R' F U' F U'

Nope


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 3, 2022)

Goal: sub-5

_Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-03
avg of 12: 6.01

Time List:
1. 7.14 . F2 U F R2 U' F U' R U 
2. 6.94 F' R2 F' R U R' U R2 F' 
3. (7.76) U2 R F' R U2 F2 U2 F R' 
4. 7.18 F R' U F2 R2 U F U2 R 
5. 6.69 F' R' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F' R' 
6. 4.85 U2 R' U F R' U' F' U' F' 
7. (4.15) F R' U' F U' R2 U2 F U' 
8. 5.46 F R2 F U2 F R2 U R' F' 
9. 4.28 F R2 F R' F' U F2 U2 R' 
10. 6.33 U2 F2 R' F U2 R2 F' R' U' 
11. 5.36 F R' F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R' 
12. 5.89 F U2 R F2 R' F U' F U'_


----------



## Quixoteace (Oct 5, 2022)

Goal - sub 8
cube - Gan 251 M 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-04
avg of 12: 7.90

Time List:
1. (5.15) 
2. 7.61 
3. 5.78 
4. 9.60 
5. 10.38 
6. 6.53 
7. 7.01 
8. 8.91 
9. 6.55 
10. (11.14+) 
11. 8.82 
12. 7.79 

Another PB! probably going to have to work pretty hard to get a sub 7


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 5, 2022)

Goal- Sub 5

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-05
avg of 12: 4.37

Time List:
1. (3.58) F2 U F R2 U' F U' R U 
2. 4.71 F' R2 F' R U R' U R2 F' 
3. 4.49 U2 R F' R U2 F2 U2 F R' 
4. 3.97 F R' U F2 R2 U F U2 R 
5. 3.73 F' R' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F' R' 
6. 4.02 U2 R' U F R' U' F' U' F' 
7. 4.29 F R' U' F U' R2 U2 F U' 
8. (6.31) F R2 F U2 F R2 U R' F' 
9. 4.25 U2 F2 R' F U2 R2 F' R' U' 
10. 5.71 F R' F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R' 
11. 4.26 F U2 R F2 R' F U' F U' 
12. 4.26 F U2 R F2 R' F U' F U'


----------



## Timona (Oct 5, 2022)

*Goal*: Sub-3.5
*Cube*: Qiyi Qidi S2

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-05
avg of 12: 3.85 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 4.96 F2 U F R2 U' F U' R U 
2. (DNF(4.71)) F' R2 F' R U R' U R2 F' 
3. (3.00) U2 R F' R U2 F2 U2 F R' 
4. 3.59 F R' U F2 R2 U F U2 R 
5. 3.31 F' R' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F' R' 
6. 3.74 U2 R' U F R' U' F' U' F' 
7. 3.69 F R' U' F U' R2 U2 F U' 
8. 3.72 F R2 F U2 F R2 U R' F' 
9. 4.02 F R2 F R' F' U F2 U2 R' 
10. 3.54 U2 F2 R' F U2 R2 F' R' U' 
11. 4.37 F R' F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R' 
12. 3.60 F U2 R F2 R' F U' F U'


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 8, 2022)

goal: sub-6
cube: yj mgc

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-08
avg of 12: 7.05

Time List:
1. 5.63 U' R2 U F' U2 F U F2 U' 
2. 6.86 U2 R U R' F U' F2 U' F 
3. 8.39 U2 F U' F' U R' F' U F2 
4. (5.52) R' U R2 F U' R2 F R F2 
5. 7.66 U F2 R2 F' U2 R U2 R2 F U' 
6. 9.14 R' F' U2 R U2 R U' F2 U2 
7. 6.78 U F' U2 R U' F2 U' F U F' 
8. 6.75 R U F2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 R' 
9. (DNF(1.19)) F' R2 F' R F' R2 U2 R' U' 
10. 5.63 U R' F2 U F U2 F' R2 U F' 
11. 6.39 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U' R F R2 
12. 7.31 U2 R2 F' R2 U F R' U F2

you can obviously ignore the scrambles, since I used the scrambles posted here, not the ones cstimer generated for me


----------



## hyn (Oct 10, 2022)

Results for week 16:
@NigelTheCuber 2/3
@Luke Solves Cubes 2/3
@Quixoteace 2/3
@Imsoosm 1/3
@U3cubing 1/3
@Jaym-er 1/3
@Timona 1/3
@DynaXT 1/3
@baseballjello67 1/3
@Megaminx lover 1/3
@Nooby-Cuber 0/3
@Splenj 0/3
@Jack Law 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3
@BenChristman1 0/3
@hyn 0/3
@Abram Grimsley 0/3


----------



## hyn (Oct 10, 2022)

Scrambles for week 17:
1. F2 U F' R2 U R F R2 F2
2. F R F U R2 F2 R' F R'
3. U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F' R2
4. R2 F2 R' U R' F2 U F' R' F
5. U R F' U2 F' R' F2 U' R
6. U F2 U F2 U R F2 U2 R' F'
7. F' R' U' F2 U R2 U R2 F2
8. F2 U' R' F R2 U R' U R2
9. U F2 U2 F' U R F2 U' F2
10. R' F R' U R F2 R' U F'
11. F2 R F' U' F' U F' R U
12. U R2 U F' R F' R' U' R2

Just a heads up, I'll be leaving the forums next week (I'll give the results for week 17 and scrambles for week 18) so I can focus on school (mainly accounting). The forums are just a bit of a distraction from grinding practice exams. If I do well in the end-of-year exam for accounting and get a good study score, then I'll be set to get a good atar next year, so it's quite important to me
If anyone could take over this thread it would be great. Just state ur intention in a message here for clarity
The exam is on the 8th of November so I'll come back after that


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 10, 2022)

I shall

So Monday 1530 scramble release times?


----------



## hyn (Oct 10, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> I shall
> 
> So Monday 1530 scramble release times?


Timezones are weird, so idk. Any time on monday should be fine tho
Ty


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 10, 2022)

hyn said:


> Scrambles for week 17:
> 1. F2 U F' R2 U R F R2 F2
> 2. F R F U R2 F2 R' F R'
> 3. U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F' R2
> ...


Goal: Sub 4
Cube: QiYi MS M

4.17
4.02
3.52
4.50
3.46
3.53
4.79
(6.77)
4.66
5.60
(3.28)
3.71

Ao12 = 4.20


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 10, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-10
avg of 12: 2.90

Time List:
1. (1.75) F2 U F' R2 U R F R2 F2 
2. 1.86 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F' R2 
3. 2.60 R2 F2 R' U R' F2 U F' R' F 
4. 2.22 U R F' U2 F' R' F2 U' R 
5. 2.22 U F2 U F2 U R F2 U2 R' F' 
6. 4.10 F' R' U' F2 U R2 U R2 F2 
7. (5.11+) F2 U' R' F R2 U R' U R2 
8. 3.32 U F2 U2 F' U R F2 U' F2 
9. 2.96 R' F R' U R F2 R' U F' 
10. 3.76 F2 R F' U' F' U F' R U 
11. 2.27 U R2 U F' R F' R' U' R2 
12. 3.70 U2 R' U F' U2 F' R' F' R

Bro.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 10, 2022)

Alright I'm gonna join this:

Goal: Sub-7
Cube: YJ MGC

(3.45)
7.07
6.53
(7.96)
7.49
5.10
7.86
6.85
7.93
6.33
7.22
6.68

*ao12: 6.90*

Ayyy let's go


----------



## hyn (Oct 13, 2022)

Goal: Sub 3.75
Cube: MGC
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-13
avg of 12: 3.64 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 2.96 F2 U F' R2 U R F R2 F2 
2. (2.62) F R F U R2 F2 R' F R' 
3. 2.72 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F' R2 
4. 5.00 R2 F2 R' U R' F2 U F' R' F 
5. 3.13 U R F' U2 F' R' F2 U' R 
6. 3.09 U F2 U F2 U R F2 U2 R' F' 
7. (8.24) F' R' U' F2 U R2 U R2 F2 
8. 4.35 F2 U' R' F R2 U R' U R2 
9. 4.07 U F2 U2 F' U R F2 U' F2 
10. 4.15 R' F R' U R F2 R' U F' 
11. 4.14 F2 R F' U' F' U F' R U 
12. 2.82 U R2 U F' R F' R' U' R2


----------



## U3cubing (Oct 14, 2022)

Please take me off this list thanks.


----------



## cubenerd74 (Oct 15, 2022)

Sounds fun!
I'll start with sub-5.5.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 16, 2022)

Goal: Sub-5

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-16
avg of 12: 4.84

Time List:
1. 6.13 F2 U F' R2 U R F R2 F2 
2. 4.70 F R F U R2 F2 R' F R' 
3. 5.64 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F' R2 
4. 5.08 R2 F2 R' U R' F2 U F' R' F 
5. 3.85 U R F' U2 F' R' F2 U' R 
6. 3.40 U F2 U F2 U R F2 U2 R' F' 
7. 4.82 F' R' U' F2 U R2 U R2 F2 
8. 5.17 F2 U' R' F R2 U R' U R2 
9. (3.23) U F2 U2 F' U R F2 U' F2 
10. (6.44) R' F R' U R F2 R' U F' 
11. 5.57 F2 R F' U' F' U F' R U 
12. 4.03 U R2 U F' R F' R' U' R2

Those 3 3s saved me from a bad average


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 16, 2022)

Just reminding that today is Sunday...

@Luke Solves Cubes 
@Splenj 
@Abram Grimsley 
@Quixoteace 
@Timona 
@Nooby-Cuber


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 16, 2022)

Goal: sub-5
cube: MGC 2x2
Average of 12: 5.54

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-16 (solving from 2022-10-16 00:23:53 to 2022-10-16 00:29:13)
avg of 12: 5.54

Time List:
1. 4.91 F2 U F' R2 U R F R2 F2 
2. 5.43 F R F U R2 F2 R' F R' 
3. (2.94) U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F' R2 
4. 7.26 R2 F2 R' U R' F2 U F' R' F 
5. 6.00 U R F' U2 F' R' F2 U' R 
6. 4.54 U F2 U F2 U R F2 U2 R' F' 
7. 8.45 F' R' U' F2 U R2 U R2 F2 
8. 5.68 F2 U' R' F R2 U R' U R2 
9. 5.38 U F2 U2 F' U R F2 U' F2 
10. (8.81) R' F R' U R F2 R' U F' 
11. 3.43 F2 R F' U' F' U F' R U 
12. 4.36 U R2 U F' R F' R' U' R2


----------



## Splenj (Oct 16, 2022)

Goal: sub-7
Cube (finally got a new cube) some type of meilong non-magnetic

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-16
avg of 12: 7.12

Time List:
1. 5.95 F2 U F R2 U' F U' R U 
2. 6.02 F' R2 F' R U R' U R2 F' 
3. 8.34 U2 R F' R U2 F2 U2 F R' 
4. 6.51 F R' U F2 R2 U F U2 R 
5. 6.09 F' R' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F' R' 
6. 7.44 U2 R' U F R' U' F' U' F' 
7. 4.77 F R' U' F U' R2 U2 F U' 
8. (17.23) F R2 F U2 F R2 U R' F' 
9. (4.10) F R2 F R' F' U F2 U2 R' 
10. 8.25 U2 F2 R' F U2 R2 F' R' U' 
11. 10.25 F R' F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R' 
12. 7.62 F U2 R F2 R' F U' F U'


----------



## Quixoteace (Oct 18, 2022)

Goal - sub 7
cube - gan 251
avg of 12: 8.295

Time List:
1. (5.880) F2 R' U2 F U' F U R' F' 
2. 8.650 F R2 U' F' U' R' U' F' R' 
3. (10.500) F2 R' U2 R2 F R' F2 R F U' 
4. 8.400 R' U2 F2 R' U F U2 R2 F' 
5. 7.100 F R2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 F' R 
6. 8.090 F2 R2 U' R U2 R U R' U F2 
7. 10.380 F' R' U2 R F2 U' F2 R' F 
8. 8.820 F2 R' F R' F' R F' R U2 
9. 10.070 F2 U' R2 U' F U' F' U2 F 
10. 6.720 F U' R' U2 F' U2 R' F2 R2 
11. 6.870 U' R F2 R U F' U2 R U' 
12. 7.850 R U F R2 U2 F' U R' F'

not great. 3 10s is disappointing


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 18, 2022)

Goal: Sub 3.8
Cube: YJ YuPo V2 M
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-17
avg of 12: 4.08

Time List:
3.50, 3.80, 3.73, 4.46, 5.70, 4.24, 3.02, 4.78, 3.29, (7.00), 4.32, (2.05)


----------



## cubenerd74 (Oct 18, 2022)

It's tuesday.
Where are the scrambles?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 18, 2022)

@Megaminx lover I will help with the scrambles. 

1. F' R' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R' U 
2. R2 U' F2 U' F U R2 U2 F2 
3. F2 U2 R2 F' R' F R' U R 
4. R' U' F2 R2 F' R' U F' U' 
5. F2 R' U' F2 R' U R' F R2 
6. U F U R' U2 R' F2 R2 U' 
7. R' F R F U2 R2 F2 U' F2 
8. F R U F U' F2 R2 F' R2 U' 
9. R U F2 R' F R' F2 U2 F' 
10. F' U2 R F R U2 F' U2 R' U' 
11. R U' F2 R U' F' U R U' 
12. U2 R2 U R U F2 U F2 U


----------



## Splenj (Oct 18, 2022)

Goal: Sub-7

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-18
avg of 12: 8.41

Time List:
1. 8.45 F' R' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R' U 
2. 13.73 R2 U' F2 U' F U R2 U2 F2 
3. 5.85 F2 U2 R2 F' R' F R' U R 
4. 7.81 R' U' F2 R2 F' R' U F' U' 
5. 6.82 F2 R' U' F2 R' U R' F R2 
6. (5.06) U F U R' U2 R' F2 R2 U' 
7. 7.61 R' F R F U2 R2 F2 U' F2 
8. (DNF(8.49)) F R U F U' F2 R2 F' R2 U' 
9. 7.93 R U F2 R' F R' F2 U2 F' 
10. 8.78 F' U2 R F R U2 F' U2 R' U' 
11. 9.86 R U' F2 R U' F' U R U' 
12. 7.22 U2 R2 U R U F2 U F2 U

Well that couldn't have been much worse!


----------



## Timona (Oct 18, 2022)

Bruh

Goal: Sub-3.5
Cube: Qiyi Qidi S2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-18
avg of 12: *3.657*(1/3)

Time List:
1. 3.464 F' R' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R' U
2. 3.796 R2 U' F2 U' F U R2 U2 F2
3. 3.263 F2 U2 R2 F' R' F R' U R
4. 3.105 R' U' F2 R2 F' R' U F' U'
5. (2.621) F2 R' U' F2 R' U R' F R2
6. 3.998 U F U R' U2 R' F2 R2 U'
7. 4.379 R' F R F U2 R2 F2 U' F2
8. 2.862 F R U F U' F2 R2 F' R2 U'
9. (5.012) R U F2 R' F R' F2 U2 F'
10. 3.174 F' U2 R F R U2 F' U2 R' U'
11. 4.057 R U' F2 R U' F' U R U'
12. 4.476 U2 R2 U R U F2 U F2 U


----------



## cubenerd74 (Oct 20, 2022)

Goal: sub-5.5
Cube: YJ MGC

Ao12: 5.124(1/3)

Time List:
1. 7.205
2. 4.723
3. 4.840
4. 6.282
5. (11.464) lol
6. 4.365
7. 3.937
8. (3.650)
9. 4.760
10. 6.261
11. 4.491
12. 4.374


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 20, 2022)

goal: sub-5
cube: MGC 2x2

avg of 12: 6.16

Time List:
1. 6.99 F' R' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R' U 
2. 5.86 R2 U' F2 U' F U R2 U2 F2 
3. (4.24) F2 U2 R2 F' R' F R' U R 
4. (8.09) R' U' F2 R2 F' R' U F' U' 
5. 6.38 F2 R' U' F2 R' U R' F R2 
6. 5.86 U F U R' U2 R' F2 R2 U' 
7. 6.44 R' F R F U2 R2 F2 U' F2 
8. 4.97 F R U F U' F2 R2 F' R2 U' 
9. 6.42 R U F2 R' F R' F2 U2 F' 
10. 6.43 F' U2 R F R U2 F' U2 R' U' 
11. 6.49 R U' F2 R U' F' U R U' 
12. 5.71 U2 R2 U R U F2 U F2 U


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 21, 2022)

I've overestimated how free I'm going to be, don't think I can run this thing.
Sorry


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 21, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> @Megaminx lover I will help with the scrambles.
> 
> 1. F' R' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R' U
> 2. R2 U' F2 U' F U R2 U2 F2
> ...


Goal: sub 2.5
Cube: MGC Elite
2.98 4.07 1.71 2.43 1.69 3.29 3.08 3.14 3.37 DNF 2.43 2.46 = 2.89 too many 3s


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 21, 2022)

goal sub 2.6
Cube: 251M Pro

2.31, 2.43, 1.95, 3.21, (5.32+), 2.93, (1.93), 2.03, 1.99, 2.59, 3.00, 2.49 = 2.493!


----------



## cubenerd74 (Oct 22, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> I've overestimated how free I'm going to be, don't think I can run this thing.
> Sorry


maybe I could run it.....?
I mean it's only gonna be like 2 weeks before hyn comes back so i think i can do it.

edit: just 2 minutes later and I regret saying this.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 22, 2022)

Goal: Sub-7
Cube: YJ MGC

Ao12: 6.76 (Yes!)

6.43
6.87
6.18
7.75
5.76
8.07
(5.45)
6.65
(8.21)
7.29
7.20
5.48


----------



## cubenerd74 (Oct 24, 2022)

Week 18 results:
@NigelTheCuber 2/3
@Luke Solves Cubes 2/3
@Quixoteace 2/3
@baseballjello672/3
@Megaminx lover 2/3
@SpeedCubeLegend17 2/3
@Imsoosm 1/3
@Jaym-er 1/3
@Timona 1/3
@DynaXT 1/3
@hyn 1/3
@cubenerd74 1/3
@Nooby-Cuber 0/3
@Splenj 0/3
@Jack Law 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3
@BenChristman1 0/3
@Abram Grimsley 0/3


----------



## cubenerd74 (Oct 24, 2022)

Week 19 scrambles:

1. R2 F2 U' R' U2 F R' U' F2
2. U R2 F' R' U R2 F U R'
3. U2 F R' F2 R F' R2 U R 
4. F U' R F' U R2 U F U 
5. R' F' U2 R' F2 R' U R' U R 
6. U F' U R F2 R' F R' U R'
7. U2 R' F' U' F2 R U F R 
8. F' R U' F R U2 F' U2 F 
9. F' U' R' F U' F U' R' F'
10. F2 R U2 F2 U2 F R2 U' R2
11. U2 F' U2 R F' U R2 U R F'
12. R' U' F2 U2 R F' R U' R2


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Oct 24, 2022)

Goal: sub-2.5
Cube: Qiyi MS
Ao12: 2.43 (0.01 slower than PR ao5 lol)
Times:

R2 F2 U' R' U2 F R' U' F2 2.28
U R2 F' R' U R2 F U R' 2.35
U2 F R' F2 R F' R2 U R 1.96
F U' R F' U R2 U F U 1.83
R' F' U2 R' F2 R' U R' U R 2.27
U F' U R F2 R' F R' U R' 3.14
(U2 R' F' U' F2 R U F R 1.53)
F' R U' F R U2 F' U2 F 2.28
F' U' R' F U' F U' R' F' 2.82
F2 R U2 F2 U2 F R2 U' R2 3.32
U2 F' U2 R F' U R2 U R F' 2.14
(R' U' F2 U2 R F' R U' R2 5.89) lol
Calculated the average manually so I may have made a typo somewhere, feel free to check and correct.


----------



## cubenerd74 (Oct 28, 2022)

Goal:sub-5.5
Cube:YJ MGC
Ao12: 5.089
Times:
1. 4.259
2. 4.839
3. (7.208)
4. 3.871
5. 4.740
6. 5.879
7. 6.046
8. 4.855
9. 3.542
10. 6.604
11. 5.200
12. 4.607


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 30, 2022)

GG

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-30
avg of 12: 5.43

Time List:
1. 5.79 R2 F2 U' R' U2 F R' U' F2 
2. 6.33 U R2 F' R' U R2 F U R' 
3. (6.73) U2 F R' F2 R F' R2 U R 
4. (3.78) F U' R F' U R2 U F U 
5. 4.46 R' F' U2 R' F2 R' U R' U R 
6. 5.17 U F' U R F2 R' F R' U R' 
7. 5.31 F' R U' F R U2 F' U2 F 
8. 5.32 F' U' R' F U' F U' R' F' 
9. 6.11 F2 R U2 F2 U2 F R2 U' R2 
10. 5.12 U2 F' U2 R F' U R2 U R F' 
11. 4.80 R' U' F2 U2 R F' R U' R2 
12. 5.91 U2 R' F U' R U' R F' U'


----------



## Imsoosm (Oct 30, 2022)

Goal: sub-2.5
Cube: Gan 249

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-30
avg of 12: 2.505 

Time List:
1. 2.694 R2 F2 U' R' U2 F R' U' F2
2. 1.910 U R2 F' R' U R2 F U R'
3. 1.605 U2 F R' F2 R F' R2 U R
4. 2.818 F U' R F' U R2 U F U
5. 2.679 R' F' U2 R' F2 R' U R' U R
6. 2.895 U F' U R F2 R' F R' U R'
7. (0.673) U2 R' F' U' F2 R U F R
8. 2.362 F' R U' F R U2 F' U2 F
9. 2.864 F' U' R' F U' F U' R' F'
10. 2.524 F2 R U2 F2 U2 F R2 U' R2
11. 2.698 U2 F' U2 R F' U R2 U R F'
12. (3.048) R' U' F2 U2 R F' R U' R2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 30, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Goal: sub-2.5
> Cube: Gan 249
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-30
> ...


Since wca only counts 3 digits, you can just say you tied your goal


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 30, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Since wca only counts 3 digits, you can just say you tied your goal


Averages round instead of remove so it's 2.51.


----------



## cubenerd74 (Oct 31, 2022)

Week 19 Results;

@NigelTheCuber 2/3
@Luke Solves Cubes 2/3
@Quixoteace 2/3
@baseballjello67 2/3
@Megaminx lover 2/3
@SpeedCubeLegend17 2/3
@cubenerd74 2/3
@Imsoosm 1/3
@Jaym-er 1/3
@Timona 1/3
@DynaXT 1/3
@hyn 1/3
@Jorian Meeuse 1/3
@Nooby-Cuber 0/3
@Splenj 0/3
@Jack Law 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3
@BenChristman1 0/3
@Abram Grimsley 0/3


----------



## cubenerd74 (Oct 31, 2022)

Week 20 Scrambles:

1. R' U' F2 R U2 R' F' U2 F' U2
2. R2 F U2 R F R F2 U2 R2
3. F2 R' U2 R F2 U' F R F' R'
4. U' F R2 F U' F' U2 F U2
5. R2 U F' R U2 R' F U R'
6. R' F' U2 R2 F' R U R' U'
7. F2 R F U2 F' R F R2 F2
8. F' U2 R U2 R U' F R F'
9. R' F' R U2 F2 U' F U' R2 F'
10. F2 U F U2 R U R2 F U'
11. R' U' R' F2 R' U F' U R2
12. R' U F R2 U' R F' U F'

edit: I just realized how lucky scramble 10 is
like what the heck


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 31, 2022)

cubenerd74 said:


> Week 20 Scrambles:
> 
> 1. R' U' F2 R U2 R' F' U2 F' U2
> 2. R2 F U2 R F R F2 U2 R2
> ...


Cube: mgc elite
Goal: sub 2.5

3.54 3.04 3.08 2.95 dnf 3.00 5.92 2.42 3.03 0.68 3.54 2.15

The sub 1 had over 10 tps

3.26 ao12


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 31, 2022)

cubenerd74 said:


> Week 20 Scrambles:
> 
> 1. R' U' F2 R U2 R' F' U2 F' U2
> 2. R2 F U2 R F R F2 U2 R2
> ...


 Goal: Sub 3.7
Cube: Gan 251 M

1. 5.05
2. 4.55
3. 3.78
4. 3.55
5. 4.88
6. 6.13
7. 4.83
8. 7.33
9. 5.11
10. 3.82
11. 4.61
12. 1.93

4.63 Ao12 I am great at 2x2.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 31, 2022)

Goal: sub-5
Cube: MGC 2X2 



Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-31
avg of 12: 5.98

Time List:
1. 6.61 R' U' F2 R U2 R' F' U2 F' U2 
2. 6.76 R2 F U2 R F R F2 U2 R2 
3. 5.33 F2 R' U2 R F2 U' F R F' R' 
4. (3.01) U' F R2 F U' F' U2 F U2 
5. 6.63 R2 U F' R U2 R' F U R' 
6. 4.30 R' F' U2 R2 F' R U R' U' 
7. 5.24 F2 R F U2 F' R F R2 F2 
8. 3.98 F' U2 R U2 R U' F R F' 
9. 10.16 R' F' R U2 F2 U' F U' R2 F' 
10. 5.04 F2 U F U2 R U R2 F U' 
11. (DNF(3.43)) R' U' R' F2 R' U F' U R2 
12. 5.75 R' U F R2 U' R F' U F'


----------



## CornerTwisted (Nov 1, 2022)

cubenerd74 said:


> Week 20 Scrambles:
> 
> 1. R' U' F2 R U2 R' F' U2 F' U2
> 2. R2 F U2 R F R F2 U2 R2
> ...


Cube: MGC 2x2
Methods: CLL, ACLL, TCLL
Goal: sub-2.5

1. 3.23
2. 3.23(Again?)
3. 1.42
4. 2.14
5. 1.04
6. 2.74
7. 2.50
8. 2.31
9. 3.14
10. 1.84
11. 2.85
12. 1.95



Spoiler: Average



2.41


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 1, 2022)

Goal: Sub-7 
Cube: YJ MGC
ao12: 7.06 (Dang it)

1. 6.77
2. 6.85
3. 6.03
4. 7.35
5. 7.02
6. 6.89
7. 6.26
8. (8.54)
9. 7.57
10. (5.57)
11. 7.94
12. 8.01


----------



## Quixoteace (Nov 3, 2022)

Goal sub-7
Cube Gan 251 M
Ao12 7.3

1. R2 F2 U' R' U2 F R' U' F2 5.67
2. U R2 F' R' U R2 F U R' (4.59)
3. U2 F R' F2 R F' R2 U R 8.72
4. F U' R F' U R2 U F U 6.07
5. R' F' U2 R' F2 R' U R' U R 6.60
6. U F' U R F2 R' F R' U R' 6.44
7. U2 R' F' U' F2 R U F R (11.29)
8. F' R U' F R U2 F' U2 F 6.91
9. F' U' R' F U' F U' R' F' 11.27
10. F2 R U2 F2 U2 F R2 U' R2 8.81
11. U2 F' U2 R F' U R2 U R F' 5.81
12. R' U' F2 U2 R F' R U' R2 6.71

started so strong but the counting 11 killed it


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Nov 3, 2022)

Quixoteace said:


> Goal sub-7
> Cube Gan 251 M
> Ao12 7.3
> 
> ...


Those are previous weeks scrambles, idk if it matters but i thought i'd just say.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 3, 2022)

Goal: Sub-2.6
Cube: MGC2 Elite with a lot of Silk

1. 2.48
2. 3.94
3. (5.39+2=7.39) disastrous
4. 1.99
5. 2.80
6. 3.00(0)
7. 2.39
8. 2.94
9. 3.19
10. (0.93)
11. 2.19
12. 3.00(1)

2.79 avg, not good
Solve 10 was nice


----------



## cubenerd74 (Nov 4, 2022)

goal: sub-5.5
Cube:YJ MGC

Ao12: 4.813

1. 6.842+
2. 4.604
3. 4.689
4. 4.386
5. (DNF)
6. 4.013
7. 5.066
8. 4.583
9. 5.091
10. (2.378)
11. 3.778
12. 5.080

Since when was I so good at 2x2??
(I used to average 5.8 just a few weeks ago.)


----------



## cubenerd74 (Nov 8, 2022)

sorry I'm late I completely forgot about this
Week 20 results:
@cubenerd74 3/3
@NigelTheCuber 2/3
@Luke Solves Cubes 2/3
@Quixoteace 2/3
@baseballjello67 2/3
@Megaminx lover 2/3
@SpeedCubeLegend17 2/3
@Imsoosm 1/3
@Jaym-er 1/3
@Timona 1/3
@DynaXT 1/3
@hyn 1/3
@Jorian Meeuse 1/3
@CornerTwisted 1/3
@Nooby-Cuber 0/3
@Splenj 0/3
@Jack Law 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3
@BenChristman1 0/3
@Abram Grimsley 0/3


----------



## cubenerd74 (Nov 8, 2022)

Week 21 Scrambles:
1. U F R' F' U F R2 U' F2
2. R2 F U' R' F' R F R2 F R2
3. R F2 R F2 R' U F' U' F'
4. U R F' U2 F' U2 R' F2 R 
5. F2 U2 F R U2 R F' U F'
6. U R2 F2 U R' U R' U2 R F2
7. U2 R F U' F2 R2 U R' U'
8. U R2 U F2 R F' R2 F' R'
9. R U' F U F2 R' U' R F 
10. F' R2 U R U F2 R F2 U'
11. U2 R2 U R' U' F' U' F2 R'
12. F2 R U' R F' R2 U2 F' U'


----------



## hyn (Nov 8, 2022)

ty @cubenerd74 
Goal: Sub 3.75
Cube: MGC
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-08
avg of 12: 3.66 (2/3)

Time List:
1. 3.77 U F R' F' U F R2 U' F2 
2. (3.00) R2 F U' R' F' R F R2 F R2 
3. 3.13 R F2 R F2 R' U F' U' F' 
4. (6.50) U R F' U2 F' U2 R' F2 R 
5. 3.52 F2 U2 F R U2 R F' U F' 
6. 4.32 U R2 F2 U R' U R' U2 R F2 
7. 3.82 U2 R F U' F2 R2 U R' U' 
8. 3.67 U R2 U F2 R F' R2 F' R' 
9. 4.33 R U' F U F2 R' U' R F 
10. 3.90 F' R2 U R U F2 R F2 U' 
11. 3.02 U2 R2 U R' U' F' U' F2 R' 
12. 3.11 F2 R U' R F' R2 U2 F' U'


----------



## Quixoteace (Nov 10, 2022)

Goal - sub 6.5
Cube - Gan 251 M
ao12 - 7.16

1. U F R' F' U F R2 U' F2 7.16
2. R2 F U' R' F' R F R2 F R2 5.555
3. R F2 R F2 R' U F' U' F' 7.92
4. U R F' U2 F' U2 R' F2 R 4.93
5. F2 U2 F R U2 R F' U F' 4.86
6. U R2 F2 U R' U R' U2 R F2 8.59
7. U2 R F U' F2 R2 U R' U' 7.01
8. U R2 U F2 R F' R2 F' R' 10.35
9. R U' F U F2 R' U' R F 6.31
10. F' R2 U R U F2 R F2 U' 8.44
11. U2 R2 U R' U' F' U' F2 R' 9.13
12. F2 R U' R F' R2 U2 F' U' 6.57

meh. I should practice more 2x2


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 10, 2022)

Goal: Sub-7
Cube: YJ MGC

ao12: 6.45 (Yes!)

(5.06)
5.44
7.16
6.58
6.66
(9.67)
5.72
8.06
6.85
5.93
5.66
6.45


----------



## hyn (Nov 21, 2022)

forgot about this
Week 21 results:
@SpeedCubeLegend17 3/3
@NigelTheCuber 2/3
@Luke Solves Cubes 2/3
@Quixoteace 2/3
@baseballjello67 2/3
@Megaminx lover 2/3
@hyn 2/3
@Imsoosm 1/3
@Jaym-er 1/3
@Timona 1/3
@DynaXT 1/3
@Jorian Meeuse 1/3
@CornerTwisted 1/3
@cubenerd74 0/3
@Nooby-Cuber 0/3
@Splenj 0/3
@Jack Law 0/3
@bulkocuber 0/3
@AidenCubes 0/3
@cuberswoop 0/3
@BenChristman1 0/3
@Abram Grimsley 0/3


----------



## hyn (Nov 21, 2022)

Scrambles for week 22:
1. U2 F R2 F' R U' R U' F 
2. R' F U R F2 U' F' U F'
3. F' U F' U2 R' U R F2 U'
4. R2 F' U F' R2 U R F U2
5. U2 R F R2 F R F U F'
6. F R' U' F2 U' F U R' F' R 
7. F' R2 F U2 F R U2 R F' R'
8. F R U2 F U' R2 U' F R 
9. R' F U' R2 F2 U' F R F'
10. R' U R2 F2 U' R F R F2
11. F U' R' F R2 U F' R U'
12. F2 R2 U' R2 U' F U F2 U F'


----------



## hyn (Nov 21, 2022)

Goal: Sub 3.75
Cube: MGC
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-21
avg of 12: 3.47 (3/3)

Time List:
1. (2.42) U' F' R F2 U' F2 U2 F' U 
2. 4.80 U2 F R2 F' R U' R U' F 
3. 3.03 R' F U R F2 U' F' U F' 
4. 2.95 F' U F' U2 R' U R F2 U' 
5. (7.54) R2 F' U F' R2 U R F U2 
6. 4.23 U2 R F R2 F R F U F' 
7. 3.27 F R' U' F2 U' F U R' F' R 
8. 4.04 F' R2 F U2 F R U2 R F' R' 
9. 2.53 F R U2 F U' R2 U' F R 
10. 3.70 R' F U' R2 F2 U' F R F' 
11. 3.70 R' U R2 F2 U' R F R F2 
12. 2.45 F U' R' F R2 U F' R U'
solid


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 27, 2022)

Goal: Sub-6
Cube: YJ MGC

ao12: 7.33 

7.59
7.29
7.01
8.28
6.69
8.35
7.60
7.07
(6.24)
6.91
(DNF)
6.57

Okay what in the actual world was that, didn't even get a single under my goal. I've literally been averaging the same for 5 months. AND HOW DID I MANAGE TO DO THE WRONG ORTEGA PBL ON THE DNF THERE'S ONLY 5 OF THEM


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 27, 2022)

Goal: Sub-3
Cube: MGC Elite

2.48, 1.93, 1.79, 1.88[Ortega lol], 2.09, 2.17, 1.90, (1.36), 2.00[0], (2.99), 1.47, 2.39 = 2.01

me very confused


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 29, 2022)

hyn said:


> Welcome to the Race to sub-x on 2x2!
> This will be a weekly thing, probably every Monday around 7-8am GMT, but I'll put up a poll for preferred days.
> I will put up 12 2x2 scrambles, and to compete, just solve and post times in the format below:
> Goal:
> ...


when will the scrambles for this week be posted?


----------



## Quixoteace (Dec 1, 2022)

goal - sub 6.5
cube - gan 251 M
ao12 - 6.20 
1. U2 F R2 F' R U' R U' F - 4.74
2. R' F U R F2 U' F' U F' - 4.82 
3. F' U F' U2 R' U R F2 U' - 5.52
4. R2 F' U F' R2 U R F U2 - 5.28
5. U2 R F R2 F R F U F' - DNF (5.02)
6. F R' U' F2 U' F U R' F' R - 5.62
7. F' R2 F U2 F R U2 R F' R' - 6.69
8. F R U2 F U' R2 U' F R - 6.48
9. R' F U' R2 F2 U' F R F' - 6.20
10. R' U R2 F2 U' R F R F2 - 7.57
11. F U' R' F R2 U F' R U' - 6.82
12. F2 R2 U' R2 U' F U F2 U F' -6.95

I didn't practice 2x2 for two weeks and got a second faster. Idk why


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 1, 2022)

hyn said:


> Scrambles for week 22:
> 1. U2 F R2 F' R U' R U' F
> 2. R' F U R F2 U' F' U F'
> 3. F' U F' U2 R' U R F2 U'
> ...


Goal: sub 2.5
Cube: Gan 251 M Leap

2.34 2.44 5.07+ (1.77) (6.55) 2.80 2.43 2.67 1.96 2.00 1.98 2.75 = 2.64 avg

+2 out of my goal


----------

